#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-04
<StefandeVries> goedemorgen! :)
<StefandeVries> leoquant, ping!
<leoquant> StefandeVries, !
<StefandeVries> Heb jij toevallig ooit een elektronisch orgel gerepareerd? Of je vrouw, toevallig?
<leoquant> nooit StefandeVries ツ
<StefandeVries> damn.
<StefandeVries> Onze FS-70 heeft een kapot bovenmanuaal
<StefandeVries> nieuwe onderdelen zijn er niet meer voor dus ik vrees dat-ie weg moet
<leoquant> hmmm
<leoquant> :(
<StefandeVries> Hij heeft het 25 jaar bij ons uitgehouden
<StefandeVries> En 1 jaar bij mij, misschien ligt het aan mij :P
<StefandeVries> We hebben nog 2 Electones dan, dus het komt goed. Toch jammer.
<leoquant> lijkt mij een lange periode: 25 jaar.
<leoquant> netjes eigenlijk
<StefandeVries> Inderdaad
<StefandeVries> Een opvolger komt er waarschijnlijk niet.
<StefandeVries> Er zijn maar 2 organisten in de familie, dus die doen het maar met de overblivjende.
<StefandeVries> Ik vind het echt jammer, sorry
<leoquant> RawChid, maak jij gebruik van sftp service die je krijgt bij het ubuntu membership?
<RawChid> Een beetje
<RawChid> Klik maar rond als je wilt: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rachidbm/
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntunl/doemee, zo gek ik zou zweren dat jij of iemand anders op een page ook mwanzo had toegevoegd aan "deze" pagina?
<leoquant> soms lijkt de ubuntu-nl site dubbele pagina's te hebben
<RawChid> leoquant, dat had ik ooit op de wiki gedaan
<RawChid> En eens, we hebben veel dubbel
<RawChid> Laten we met dat web team een keer een goed plan daarvoor opstellen
<RawChid> Om alles aan te pakken
<leoquant> dat/die dubbele inhoud moet toch zichtbaar gemaakt kunnen worden? en ja inderdaad.
<leoquant> eerst maar eens bespreken/kijken wanneer dat webteam de "lucht" in kan
<leoquant> voorlopig kan ze niets als ik de geluiden hoor
<leoquant> enfin tot later in de middag
<Idroy> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<Idroy> hmmm, iemand enig idee hoe je de clementine icon kan veranderen? Ik heb nu faenza icon set erop gezet, en ik heb in faenza variants (is een andere) de clementine icons al gevonden...
<Idroy> en ik heb al lopen googlen, maar ik kon het niet vinden
<Idroy> maarja, als ik dus faenza variants installeer en instel dat ie die gaat gebruiken, verandert clementine icon niet, wel al de andere icons
<RawChid> Idroy: voor hulp kun je beter in #ubuntu-nl zijn
<Idroy> oh naja, ik dacht het even hier te vragen, misschien wist iemand het toevallig
<RawChid> In die andere chan zitten veel meer mensen
<Idroy> hmmm, dan ga ik daar zo wel even heen
<RawChid> En mensen die er zitten om te vragen/helpen
<leoquant> hoi lordnoid en DarkEra
<DarkEra> hallo leoquant
<leoquant> kun je je naam makkelijk changen op IRC DarkEra ?
<leoquant> bijv. in maik?
<leoquant> zal wel bezet zijn?
<DarkEra> heb ik eens vriendelijk gevraagd bij Freenod om dat te doen en ik kreeg als antwoord om het na twee weken nog eens te vragen. Waarom weet ik niet
<leoquant> best wel grappig om eens te vragen bij #freenode
<leoquant> oops:)
<RawChid> Ik heb mn nick ook verander
<DarkEra> :)
<RawChid> d
<RawChid> Kan gewoon hoor
<leoquant> mag ik je iemand aanraden bij #freenode?
<leoquant> mrmist is zeer vriendelijk
<StefandeVries> Ik krijg zo enorm de balen van die ellendige muis
<leoquant> RawChid, via freenode toch?
<leoquant> of compleet nieuwe opzet?
<RawChid> Ohja, volgens mij moest ik daar wel een request voor doen bij #freenode
<RawChid> Maar eerst zelf iets
<RawChid> Je kunt gewoon een tweede nick nemen
<OerHeks> om te zien of een nick in gebruik is,  /msg NickServ info Nick
<RawChid> Maar je login naar  moet je aan freenode vragen ofzo
<RawChid> naar=naam
<StefandeVries> Maik: Nickname is already in use
<DarkEra> leoquant: zou top zijn als ik ook hier van de naam kon switchen naar Maik.
<StefandeVries> Maik en maik zijn allebei bezet
<MaikA> Dat zou kunnen :P
<OerHeks>  /msg NickServ info mrMaik
<DarkEra> StefandeVries: omdat ik 'm geregistreerd heb?
<StefandeVries> Ah, vandaar
<DarkEra> tenminste.... het is maanden geleden geweest als ik me niet vergis :)
<DarkEra> hey hallo commandoline :)
<commandoline> hoi DarkEra & anderen :)
<DarkEra> chips........ ik sta nog op away
<DarkEra> StefandeVries: ik heb Maik met een underscore geregd
<StefandeVries> waarschijnlijk omdat Maik en maik al bezet waren :P
<DarkEra> juist.... het begint weer te dagen hoe het zat
<DarkEra> ik kreeg toen geen cloak.... zo zat het
<DarkEra> dang! is dat alweer een jaar geleden? LOL
<Idroy> hallo
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<StefandeVries> Spierpijn in dijen xD
<StefandeVries> Verder wel goed
<StefandeVries> met jou?
<Idroy> mooi, met mij gaat het ook wel goed :)
<StefandeVries> mooi :)
<leoquant> Idroy, hoe zouden we van jou kennis en kunde gebruik kunnen maken bij mwanzo?
<leoquant> heb je specialiteiten op je compu menu?
<StefandeVries> Artwork :)
<leoquant> ah!
<RawChid> Grafisch ontwerpen
<leoquant> great, dat is iets dat onze ron zal plezieren ook
<Idroy> Ik doe artwork, zoals gezegd is ;-)
<leoquant> heb je linkages naar je werk
<Idroy> ja, ik heb het op de wiki staan,
<Idroy> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/Artwork/Projecten/Projecten/Pictogrammen/PersoonlijkeMappen
<leoquant> dank je
<Idroy> daar staat wat tussen (ik ben Yordi de Graaf daartussen ;-))
<StefandeVries> Je nickname is Yordi, achterstevoren, valt me nu al op...:P
<leoquant> donders
<Idroy> yep
<leoquant> kun je ook iets maken in die stijl voor mwanzo....(?)
<Idroy> hier staat mijn nieuwe ubuntu-nl logo tussen, is al een poll van zoals je misschien al gezien hebt
<Idroy> uhm, ja ik wil er wel naar kijken :)
<RawChid> leoquant, je bedoelt een logo voor Mwanzo?
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
 * StefandeVries gaat voedselen, tot zo
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<RawChid> voedselse StefandeVries
<leoquant> die  gekke vlinder kan toch abstracter?
<leoquant> vlinder is lief hoor dat wel
<RawChid> Die vlinder is lievv
<RawChid> :P
<Idroy> ye, dat kan
<RawChid> Oh, great minds...
<leoquant> lol
<DarkEra> welke vlinder?
<Idroy> logo van mwanzo team
<RawChid> Maar een herkenning van Ubuntu ofzo zou wel mooi zijn :)
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<Idroy> op launchpad
<DarkEra> dacht het al :P :D
<leoquant> ja, op wiki pages zou zo'n nieuwe stijl icoon prachtig zijn
<Idroy> maargoed, jullie willen dus een vlinder, en iets met ubuntu?
<leoquant> de vlinder=mwanzo
<DarkEra> een ubuntu logo bloempie met daar de mwanzovlinder op....
<leoquant> hou op DarkEra .....:)
<leoquant> al hoewel...
<leoquant> zou kunnen
<DarkEra> zeg..... i got a creative mind too
<RawChid> Nouhja, nu is het een vlinder. Misschien kun je daar nog iets mee?
<RawChid> Wij doen kruisbestuiving tussen alle Ubuntu NL teams
<leoquant> en die boabab boom is enkel voor het team
<RawChid> :P
<Idroy> wordt wel erg cluttered dan
<Idroy> hmmm
<leoquant> ja Idroy het ubuntu icon moet dan iets eenvoudiger vrees ik
<DarkEra> RawChid: kruisbestuiving? ROFLMAO!!
<Idroy> dan moet je een bij hebben
<leoquant> DarkEra, wij bestuiven idd hoor ツ
<Idroy> bij > vlinder
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> Idroy, gewoon lekker abstract
<leoquant> welk prog gebruik je bij je ontwerpen?
<RawChid> Hehe, idd Idroy, ik was te snel :
<RawChid> :P
 * RawChid houdt zn oren dicht
<Idroy> ik gebruik meestal inkscape
<Idroy> eigenlijk altijd
<leoquant> naise, geweldig dat hier bent
<leoquant> die kinderlijke vlinder, word ik gek van
<Idroy> haha
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> Idroy, hoe vind je de nieuwe huisstijl van ubuntu?
<RawChid> +community
<Idroy> ik vind het wel lekker fris eigenlijk
<RawChid> Ubuntu is paars, community is oranje
<leoquant> ik ook, ik ben er weg van...
<leoquant> een forum in die stijl....wow
<leoquant> maargoe je probeert wat voor mwanzo?
<Idroy> ye sure
<leoquant> alvast zeer dankbaar..........
<Idroy> haha, die vlinder is een 4e zoek resultaat bij google als je vlinder intikt, (ik zit even te kijken naar goeie voorbeelden en ideeeen)
<RawChid> Zo zie je maar hoe creatief wij waren
<RawChid> Ik zal geen namen noemen
<RawChid> :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<leoquant> tja de 1 heeft een creatieve achtergrond en de ander niet...:P
<RawChid> Ik ben ander(s)
<leoquant> ? RawChid ツ
<RawChid> Grapje, ik ben niet zo crea bea met ontwerpen
<leoquant> ik vind het leuk om te doen
<leoquant> maar moest even veel in elkaar zetten toen mwanzo startte
<StefandeVries> ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> RawChid, je geheugentopic staat daar volgens mij verkeerd.
<Idroy> ik ga eten
<StefandeVries> smakelijk! :)
<Idroy> ik ben trouwens al een klein beetje begonnen aan het nieuwe logo voor mwanzo
<Idroy> dankje :)
<Idroy> cya later
<StefandeVries> leoquant: heeft Mwanzo ook nog een introsound nodig? :P
<StefandeVries> heej leoquant
<Idroy> ben ik weer :)
<ronnie> goede avond Idroy
<StefandeVries> hoihoi Idroy
<Idroy> hmmm, ik zit een logo te maken voor mwanzo, ik ben nu met een ideetje bezig, die is bijna klaar, ik ben er opzich wel redelijk tevreden over, ik ga nu aan mijn tweede ideetje beginnen (inspiratie, YAAY)
<StefandeVries> jeej :)
<StefandeVries> heeft mwanzo ook nog muziek nodig?
<ronnie> Idroy: heb je al een lnkje naar de 1e versie?
<Idroy> nope
<Idroy> :P
<Idroy> komt er straks wel aan denk ik :)
<ronnie> leuk, ik ben benieuwd
<Idroy> hoe groot is het launchpad logo btw?
<StefandeVries> Zo groot als je wilt :P
<StefandeVries> Je kunt het altijd nog schalen
<Idroy> dus die kan ook 192 bij 192 zijn bijv?
<StefandeVries> Ja
<Idroy> ik zet zo de .zip op ubuntu one, met de 2 .svg's en 2 .png's, de 2 png's zijn niet het netst, maarja dat komt omdat ik allemaal objecten heb gebruikt om het wat netter uit te laten zien, zoals de vleugels wat ronder en naja noem maar op
<Idroy> ronnie, ze staan op ubuntu one: http://ubuntuone.com/p/12id/
<StefandeVries> wow
<Idroy> shit, ik zie nu al een verbeter puntje denk ik... 0_0
<StefandeVries> das echt mooi
<Idroy> dankje :-)
<StefandeVries> de svg van vlinder2 heeft geen Circle of Friends in z'n kopje
<StefandeVries> Maar verder..wow
<ronnie> die vlinder2 ziet er erg leuk uit. vooral de vleugels
<ronnie> misschien dat je een deel van de kop van vlinder1 erop kunt zetten
<Idroy> StefandeVries, ah ja, whoops, goed dat je het zegt, het is wel goed te fixen ;P
<Idroy> ronnie, hoe bedoel je? een deel van de kop van 1?
<Idroy> je bedoelt dat ik de vleugels van 2 gebruik, en dan gewoon zoiets maak als de eerste?
<ronnie> de kop van vlinder 1 vind ik er beter uit zien dan van de 2e
<ronnie> ik vind ook dat het ubuntu logo er niet perse in oeft
<ronnie> de kleur + rondje geeft al aan dat het ubuntu os
<ronnie> is*
<StefandeVries> Dat vond ik bij vlinder1 juist wel mooi
<StefandeVries> maar goed,g rafisch ben ik een ramp
<StefandeVries> ik kan alleen wat met audio
 * StefandeVries shuts up
<ronnie> ;) ieder zijn specialiteit. Voor geluid moet je nie tbij mij zijn ;)
<Idroy> naja, ik maak nog wel eentje, ik heb alweer een idee :-)
<StefandeVries> maak ik een Mwanzo-inloggeluidje :P
<OerHeks> hoe klinkt dat Stefan ?
<leoquant> maak jij een waf
<StefandeVries> OerHeks: alsof er een engeltje in je oor fluistert
<OerHeks> tadaa.ogg ?
<StefandeVries> mwanzo.wav
<leoquant> dat zeg ik
<leoquant> Idroy, is ie klaar? !
<Idroy> naja, ik ben nog bezigt
<Idroy> bezig*
<Idroy> maar ik heb al wel twee ideetjes af ja
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/12id/
<leoquant> vlinder1 cool
<StefandeVries> vond ik ook :)
<leoquant> 2svg ook wel
<leoquant> knap
<leoquant> die wil ik wel in de wiki
<Idroy> ghehe :-)
<Idroy> ik ben zelf... persoonlijk het trotst op 1, maar ik ben nu even bezig met 3... ik heb nog 1 ideetje over
<leoquant> ja 1 is prachtigst
<leoquant> misschien dat ronnie het ontwerp inpassen in de wiki
<leoquant> verander ik launchpad icon
<ronnie> leoquant, wat bedoel je met inpassen in de wiki?
<leoquant> in die balk ronnie
<ronnie> dat moet wel lukken denk ik
<leoquant> naise
<leoquant> vind logo 2svg toch steeds aardiger
<ronnie> leoquant: hier kun je het logo aanpassen zodra die klaar is: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/Menubar?action=edit&editor=text
<leoquant> ah ok
<leoquant> ツ
<Idroy> ik ben nog bezig he... ^^;
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo  ik ben er weg van
<leoquant> en stop nu...:)
<Idroy> ik was net klaar... ik zet hem alsnog wel ff op ubuntu one trouwens :)
<OerHeks> :-)
<leoquant> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women
<leoquant> gaan ook over op nieuw thema/look
<Idroy> zo, de nieuwe .zip staat er ook op, bij vlinder 3 heb ik de COF wat vergroot (niet heel veel)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/12jB/
<Idroy> oh... hij is al weg
<Idroy> naja
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi asfyxia.
<asfyxia> Hi Steef
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-05
<Rachelle> hej iedereen
<leoquant> hoi
 * Rachelle gaapt
<Rachelle> mijn lijf wil niet opstarten :p
<leoquant> god je bent dood......:/
<leoquant> ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-dood
<Rachelle> :p
<Rachelle> zombi rachelle
<leoquant> juist computer termen
<Rachelle> :p
<leoquant> child proces
<Rachelle> kernel panic :p
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> daar heb ik vaak last van
<Rachelle> ik ook, vooral door school
<Rachelle> raakt mijn lijf weer overbelast
<leoquant> ah joh nog twee weken ofzo?
<leoquant> en dan 7 weken vacation
<Rachelle> ik heb al "vakantie".  nu 3 weken flink werken, dan operatie + herstellen, dan nog weekje werken en dan begint school weer
<leoquant> wat gaan we doen hier in komkommertijd....
<leoquant> oh.....
<leoquant> naar operatie
<Rachelle> jep, maar zal toch moeten
<leoquant> is prive uiteraard: sterkte alvast
<Rachelle> thanks
<Rachelle> wel typisch dat ik het beter volhoud 6 a 7 uur te werken dan op school te zitten
<leoquant> ツ
<Rachelle> terwijl mijn werk verre van simpel is
<leoquant> tja..je bent klaar voor werk blijkbaar
<leoquant> jklaar met school
<Rachelle> zal wel iets te maken hebben met het ontbreken van herrie en irri klassgenoten
<Rachelle> ja ik kan niet wachten tot ik afgestudeerd ben.  gelukkig na vakantie afstudeer-jaar
<leoquant> vreselijk kan dat zijn idd
<leoquant> mooi!
<leoquant> en dan ben je?
<Rachelle> nog een half jaar school (druk) en dan afstuderen
<Rachelle> en dan ben ik bachlor of ICT
<leoquant> bachelor?
<leoquant> oops ok
<Rachelle> of te wel : ing. se. REJ ......
<leoquant> haha mooi toch
<Rachelle> se == software engineer
<leoquant> ik kik op dat ing
<leoquant> lol
<Rachelle> ja staat veel mooier dan bachlor he
<leoquant> vind ik wel
<leoquant> onze fam. barst van de ing's
<leoquant> geen ir's
<leoquant> nou schandalen kopen nu
<leoquant> bah
<Rachelle> waar stond ir nogeens voor?
<leoquant> ingenieur toch?
<leoquant> th landb hogeschool
<Rachelle> wat ik lees is ing HBO en ir uni
<leoquant> ja klopt
<leoquant> maar ik ga
<leoquant> tot later
<Rachelle> ik heb straks geen geld om de master te gaan doen,  laat staan er nog zin in na zoveel gezeik
<Rachelle> oke doei doei
<RawChid> ir is Technische uni
<RawChid> Ik doe ook uni, maar krijg straks geen ir
<Rachelle> ik doe HBO informatica nu
<RawChid> Die heb ik al :)
<Rachelle> ik nog niet. moet nog een jaartje
<RawChid> BA Informatics ofzo
<Rachelle> :)
<RawChid> Nog ff
<RawChid> Maar wel ruk dat je straks echt genaaid bent als je nog een vervolgstudie wilt
<StefandeVries> Ben je eindelijk van al dat ** verlost.
<RawChid> Ik las iets van ~ 7K collegegeld per jaar ofzo
<Rachelle> RawChid dat is ook de reden waarom ik niet voor de master ga
<Rachelle> en als ik het ooit ga doen in het buitenland.  fuck nl
<Rachelle> vraag me serieus af of mijn klasgenoten die door willen studeren dit beseffen
<StefandeVries> Die lenen waarschijnlijk alles.
<Rachelle> waarschijnlijk niet, zijn ze te stupud voor
 * Rachelle moet veel te veel lenen :(
 * StefandeVries dankt zijn opa/oma voor het studiefonds
<Rachelle> dat heb ik dus niet.  Mijn ouders steunen me wel, ondanks een paar afgebroken studies maar stil
<RawChid> Ben ik blij dat ik niet een paar jaar later ben geboren
<Rachelle> geen beurs meer en wat hun geven is net genoeg voor collegeld + zorgverzekering
<StefandeVries> Als ik mijn doel bereikt heb(dr.), ben ikw aarschijnlijk 45000 verder.
<Rachelle> ik heb nu iets van 20000 schuld
<StefandeVries> Mijn zus 50000
<StefandeVries> Gaat morgen haar promotietraject in :)
<Rachelle> oef.  zeg maar dag tegen een huis voorlopig
<RawChid> lol, Steef is nog jong
<StefandeVries> Juist niet. Remember dat studiefonds?
<Rachelle> ow nice :)
<StefandeVries> Als ze de dr. haalt, betaalt m'n opa alles af.
<StefandeVries> Dat is wel de vereiste, ook voor mij later.
<Rachelle> dat heb ik dus niet :( er gaat straks nog 5 jaar beurs vanaf en thats it
<StefandeVries> Tsja, als ik de doctor niet haal krijg ik ook niks betaald :P
<StefandeVries> ik kan altijd nog naar het Gents conservatorium, als alles faalt.
<RawChid> ir moet wel lukken toch StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> Zeker, maar dan wordt m'n studieschuld niet door m'n opa afbetaald.
<Rachelle> :)
<Rachelle> ik blijf straks met 16K schuld zitten of zo :(
<StefandeVries> Jees
<StefandeVries> Daar kan je een leuke auto voor kopen.
<Rachelle> inderdaad :(
<Rachelle> wel meer dan een leuke auto
<StefandeVries> rijbewijs klein en groot
<Rachelle> of nog meer. weet niet precies wat er allemaal af gaat als ik mijn diploma haal
<StefandeVries> Een nieuwe vleugel..
<StefandeVries> Ja, das altijd afwachten
<StefandeVries> Nooit duidelijk -.-
<Rachelle> en ik MOET het binnen een jaar halen vanwege die idioot zijlstra
<Rachelle> kom eerste kamer schop dat plan de noordzee in
<StefandeVries> Zoals het EPD
<Rachelle> jep, maar die langstudeerboete moet ook afgekeurd worden
<StefandeVries> Klopt
<StefandeVries> De babyboomers mochten er nog 8 jaar over doen
<Rachelle> geef de scholen dan de kans mensen die geen zak doen weg te sturen :S
<StefandeVries> En die kregen nog net geen huis cadeau
<Rachelle> inderdaad en de beurs was tich keer hoger toen
<StefandeVries> Ja
<RawChid> 8 jaar?  Ik dacht oneindig lang
<StefandeVries> En dan durft ons kabinet ons land een onderwijsnatie te noemen, ga toch weg.
<StefandeVries> RawChid: nog erger
<RawChid> Dat je geen stufi meer krijgt vind ik fair
<RawChid> Maar dat je zoveel moet bijbetalen aan collegegeld vind ik lomp
<RawChid> stimuleert niet echt een "kenniseconomie"
<StefandeVries> Collegegeld is hier ook heel hoog.
<Rachelle> nl is absoluut geen kenniseconomie.  we worden aan alle kanten ingehaald
<RawChid> Maar dat was/is het doel
<Rachelle> van wie RawChid ?
<RawChid> teh Netherlandz
<RawChid> Van den arbeid hoeven we het niet te hebben. Dat doen die miljoenen Aziaten veel meer en goedkoper
<StefandeVries> Vooralsnog.
<Rachelle> ja inderdaad.  We moeten het van kennis en high tech hebben.  En wat doen ze?  Ze maken het onderwijs kapot -_-'
<RawChid> Dat is mijn punt Rachelle
<RawChid> Ik zei het alleen iets subtieler :P
<Rachelle> die types in den haag zijn achterlijk. En de mensen die op ze stemmen ook
<RawChid> Nou, bedankt
<RawChid> Wat je zegt ben je zelluf
<StefandeVries> Zullen we niet te diep ingaan op politiek? Daar lijkt Mwanzo me niet de plek voor. ;)
<RawChid> Ja, eens StefandeVries
<Rachelle> kej
<RawChid> Laten we het over vlinders en bloemen hebben
<Rachelle> RawChid ik had het dus over mensen die op het CDA en de VVD stemmen ;)
<StefandeVries> Heb ik het al eens gehad over piano's? :P
<RawChid> Ja, genoeg
<RawChid> Hey, we hebben een nieuw logo he
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<StefandeVries> Jup :)
<RawChid> In vlinder in Ubuntu LoCo stylo :-D
<StefandeVries> meteen m'n forumsig aanpassen
<RawChid> s/In/Een
<RawChid> Owja
<RawChid> Ik kan ook gewoon een nieuw plaatje uploaden :P
<StefandeVries> Gewn botweg weer vervangen :P
<RawChid> BAM!
<Rachelle> hoi lordnoid
<StefandeVries> Koffie! :)
<Rachelle> hoi CasW
<CasW> Hé Rachelle ;)
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
 * Rachelle buigt zich weer over de code en zucht
<leoquant> succes Rachelle
<RawChid> Zeker PHP-code, dat is smerig by default
<Rachelle> niet perse,  het laat wel toe troepcode ervan te maken ja
 * RawChid hides
<Rachelle> het is meer dat ik nu voor de betaalmodule de boel uit elkaar ben het trekken.  De front-end en de afhandeling staan door elkaar -_-'
<RawChid> leoquant, ik zie dat we een nieuwe vlinder hebben :)
<leoquant> RawChid, echt!?
<RawChid> Ja, die heb jij op de wiki toegevoegd jong-euh
<leoquant> aardig van ronnie het te implementeren in de wiki
<leoquant> ik had geen tijd
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> hij is niet lief die vlinder
<leoquant> wel mooi
<Rachelle> die code nu heeft 3 onderdelen :  front-end + model  || payment-backend || database-backend
<Rachelle> en die 3 moeten feilloos samenwerken
<leoquant> gek, ik heb het idee dat het forum niet druk is eigenlijk
<leoquant> er zijn maar bijzonder weinig nieuwe draadjes per dag
<leoquant> er wordt wel veel op gereageerd, maar nieuwe vragen zijn er weinig
<leoquant> zo'n askubuntu idee is best strak
<leoquant> maar dan met een offtopic, algemene info element erbij
<Idroy> allo
<CasW> Danke, Leoquant
<leoquant> ツ hoi CasW
<CasW> Ha Leoquant :p
<CasW> (Geen idee wat er dit keer misging, trouwens)
<leoquant> blijft een raadsel....
<CasW> Ik zit hier gewoon op m'n desktoppc, Ubuntu en aangemeld bij Nickserv
<CasW> (Toch?)
<leoquant> moment
<CasW> Ja
<leoquant> ok nu.....
<johanvd> weet iemand toevallig of er nog steeds aan het nieuwe forumthema gewerkt wordt?
<johanvd> SMF 2.0 is inmiddels uit en nu de nieuwe server er is kunnen we na gaan denken over een upgrade van het forum
<johanvd> maar dat kan alleen als het thema er is natuurlijk
<RawChid> Er wordt ATM niet actief aan gewerkt
<RawChid> Maar er zijn wel lichtelijke plannen om dit weer eens op te pakken
<RawChid> Ronnie is nu niet hier :(
<leoquant> johanvd ronnie was de man
<Idroy> ik heb een tijdje terug nog het forum thema opgestuurd gekregen van Ronnie, een paar dingetjes aan verandert, maar nog niet echt super mee bezig geweest
<leoquant> hij heeft werk nu
<RawChid> Maar nu de nieuwe server staat kunnen we deze plannen misschien eens concretiseren johanvd :P
 * johanvd gaat maar eens een smf installatie doen op een virtuele machine...
<RawChid> Persoonlijk was ik pas gemotiveerd verder te helpen als ik zeker weet dat er (ooit) ge-upgrade zou worden. Volgens mij is die tijd nu aangebroken.
<johanvd> dat is wel een goede ja
<johanvd> hopelijk kunnen we nu meer mensen motiveren
<Idroy> leoquant, ik zag dat je m'n vlinder gebruikt voor mwanzo, heb je die andere 2 nog gezien, die ik je ge-pmed heb?
<RawChid> We moeten ook nog wat bedenken om te doen op de Ubuntu Jam op 2 sept
<RawChid> Ow shit!
<RawChid> Ik kan dan helemaal niet misschien :(
<RawChid> Idroy, waar woon je ongeveer in het land?
<Idroy> in Epe
<leoquant> Idroy, ik heb alle vlinders gezien
<RawChid> Epe, aesculaap?
<RawChid> :P
<leoquant> en vond de ubuntu vlinder streng, maar prachtig ツ
<Idroy> de eerste was toch nog de mooiste? :)
<Idroy> dankje :)
<RawChid> Of was dat nou in Heerde
<Idroy> das Heerde
<leoquant> de eerste ja
<Idroy> :D
<leoquant> maar er was ook een lieve bij
<leoquant> dus heb ik geheel democratisch in mijn eentje een keus gemaakt
<Idroy> ghehe :)
<RawChid> sabdfl
<Idroy> Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life?
<RawChid> Jup
<RawChid> Net als Marky Mark
<leoquant> :P
<leoquant> Idroy, erg bedankt
<leoquant> veel prof. nu
<Idroy> graag gedaan hoor, was leuk om te doen :-)
<leoquant> mooi ツ
<leoquant> ik zou zeggen welkom bij de club
<Idroy> dankje :D
<Idroy> dus die Ubuntu jam is 2 september?
<CasW> Waar, eigenlijk?
<Idroy> Nijmegen toch?
<CasW> Ik zal nog even zien of ik kan komen, vast wel :)
<Idroy> ik kan dan waarschijnlijk niet, want me zus is dan jarig
<Idroy> hou het er maar op dat ik dan niet kan, waarschijnlijk viert ze het wel op dezelfde dag
<StefandeVries> goedemiddag
<Idroy> hallo
<OerHeks> :-)
<RawChid> Idroy, mijn zus ook
<RawChid> Daarom kan ik misschien toch niet
<Idroy> ghehe, toevallig
<RawChid> Heeft iemand nog leuke (technische) idee-en voor een Jam?
<StefandeVries> Vertalen, programmeren..
<StefandeVries> Nee
<RawChid> Iets concreters dan Steef :P
<RawChid> forumthema
<StefandeVries> Ik zou een vervanger van het IRC-protocol willen zien. In een middag, kan wel hè? :P
<RawChid> Had Ronnie dat niet al gemaakt in v0.0.1 van JFL ofzo? LO
<RawChid> Iets met XAMPP
<StefandeVries> O ja, XAMPP..
<RawChid> Aan JFL werken zou ook kunnen bijv.
<RawChid> Maar ik doe zelf liever iets meer LoCo gerelateerds
<StefandeVries> Klopt..
<StefandeVries> Tsja,
<StefandeVries> forumthema inderdaad
<commandoline> JFL -> mwanzo -> ubuntu-nl-loco :P?
 * commandoline probeert het toch even :P
<commandoline> maar forumthema gaat voor
<RawChid> Maar meer idee-en zijn welkom
<RawChid> Kan ook iets Ubuntu related zijn. Bug hunten/fixxen leek me wel leuk. Maar is toch niet makkelijk om ff in een middagje op te pakken
<commandoline> welkom hannie
<hannie> hoi commandoline, jou wilde ik net hebben
<hannie> Wanneer deze week heb jij tijd voor overleg?
<commandoline> eh, behoorlijk vaak.
<hannie> ok, dan ga ik kijken of ik leoquant te pakken kan krijgen
<hannie> leoquant, ping
<commandoline> die was zonet online...
<StefandeVries> die is away, staat er nu
<commandoline> nadeel van pidgin: dat zie je niet :(
<hannie> ah, ja zijn naam is grijs. Dan maar ff wachten
<StefandeVries> :)
<hannie> commandoline, zodra hij er is roep ik hem op
<hannie> als het voor hem dan niet meteen etenstijd is ;)
<hannie> Intussen ga ik aan de slag
<hannie> commandoline, ik wil nog even door de blueprints lopen. Tornado heb ik al even bekeken
<commandoline> ok.
<hannie> Tornado is beter dan web.py?
<commandoline> wel sneller dacht ik
<hannie> Hier is het trouwens 29 graden, en bij jullie?
<hannie> Sorry, geen goed idee van mij om over het weer te praten. Ik zou aan het werk gaan :)
<commandoline> nou, zo warm is het niet, maar het is erg lekker weer in Friesland :)
<commandoline> :P
<hannie> tot strakjes
<commandoline> tot zo
<leoquant> zo....
<hannie> ha die leoquant
<leoquant> hannie!
<leoquant> goede middag
<hannie> Ik wilde een datum prikken met jou en commandoline
<leoquant> is goed
<hannie> om over JFL te vergaderen
<leoquant> ja
<hannie> Hebben jullie een voorkeur/tijd en datum voor deze week?
<leoquant> zaterdag/vrijdag 16.30
<commandoline> vrijdag dan
<commandoline> zaterdag is de OpenTeacher Developer Summit :)
<hannie> commandoline, kan jij op vrijdag 16:30?
<leoquant> haha naise commandoline
 * leoquant heeft heel veel vergaderingen
<hannie> ocherm
<commandoline> ja, vrijdag 16:30 kan...
<leoquant> nee niet ideaal he...
<hannie> ok, dan noteer ik dat. leoquant vrijdag 16:30 op irc-nl-meeting
<hannie> Ik zal het op de lijst melden
<leoquant> ok...
<leoquant> ik noteer het
<commandoline> welk kanaal?
<commandoline> -mwanzo of -meeting?
<hannie> irc-nl-meeting
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> dat bestaat?
<commandoline> nu wel :P
<hannie> lijkt me beter omdat we dan "alleen" zijn
<commandoline> totdat ik eruit ga :P
<RawChid> #ubuntu-nl-meeting neem ik aan?
<hannie> RawChid, maar natuurlijk. Gekke ik
<commandoline> lijkt mij ook beter idd, om geween ubuntu-nl-meeting te kapen
<leoquant> hannie, meetingology
<RawChid> Gekke hannie toch
<hannie> Was uit het blote bollethe, hè
<hannie> *j
<leoquant> en daar heeft 29 graden op gestaan vandaag
<hannie> Ja, is een beetje verweekt
<leoquant> tot dan!
<commandoline> ok :)
<hannie> Je krijgt nog een mailtje met datum, tijdstip en plaats
<commandoline> super
<leoquant> waah mwanzo heeft geen agendapunten
<leoquant> gaat die meeting niet door
<hannie> met een beetje voorbereiding komen die vanzelf
<leoquant> :P
<commandoline> tsja, zomerstop :P
<leoquant> precies
<leoquant> back later
<hannie> zie je
<commandoline> doei
<hannie> commandoline, wat houdt de term "rightsystem module" in?
<commandoline> hannie: die heeft dooitze ooit bedacht
<commandoline> het komt erop neer dat we zorgen dat niet iedereen in -klas kan typen, zeg maar.
<hannie> ah, het gaat iig om het wel of niet stem geven aan deelnemers?
<commandoline> en evt. iets ruimer, dingen als mensen een spreekverbod opleggen.
<commandoline> bijv.
<hannie> ok
<commandoline> hoewel het mij persoonlijk een goed idee lijkt om JFL los te koppelen van IRC.
<hannie> goed, punt van bespreking straks
<commandoline> in mijn test die ik zolangzamerhand echt eens online moet zetten, werkt het chatsysteem compleet onafhankelijk van IRC. Er is wel een bot (JFLbot) die alles wat gepost wordt in het systeem op IRC zet.
<hannie> hier moet ik ff op kauwen
<commandoline> dus ik heb zeg maar een gewone chatwebsite gemaakt
<commandoline> die toevallig alles wat er wordt ingetypt ook op IRC zet
<hannie> lijkt me een goed uitgangspunt
<commandoline> daardoor kan je dus later simpel net zo'n bot maken voor XMPP
<commandoline> of besluiten om de IRC-bot uit te zetten.
<commandoline> trouwens, zullen we de loco directory gebruiken om de agenda bij te houden? Dan kunnen we er centraal bij...
<commandoline> (zo deed Dooitze dat de vorige keer, iig)
<hannie> Op dit moment zegt XMPP mij nog niets. Vandaar dar ik me eerst moet inlezen
<commandoline> hannie: een alternatief voor IRC
<commandoline> veel meer weet ik ook niet
<hannie> loco directory is goed
 * commandoline maakt wel even een vergadering aan
<hannie> ok, ik had net http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ geopend
<commandoline> wil jij 'm voorzitten, of zal ik dat doen?
<hannie> doe jij het maar. Ik ben nog groen
<commandoline> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-nl/125/detail/
<hannie> mooi zo!
<hannie> ik ga zwemmen. dag, dag
<commandoline> leoquant: in hoeverre moet wat jou betreft het beheer van de planet onder het webteam gaan vallen?
<leoquant> in hoeverre?
<leoquant> ik dacht dat we tijdens de raad de planet en het prikbord hadden genoemd
<leoquant> commandoline, kun je dan de planet gedeeltelijk beheren? ik ben een leek nop dat gebied namelijk
<leoquant> er is een drempel om te mogen publiceren op de planet geloof ik, en bepaalde "regels"
<leoquant> dat voor de planet bepaalde rechten omgezet moeten worden, dat kan het beheer(s) team instellen
<leoquant> dus:- prikbord ook redactie
<leoquant> planet aanvragen behandelen/filteren
<leoquant> -ubuntero van de maand weer oppikken
<leoquant> (misschien met een aanvulling)- howto van de maand?
<leoquant> Ronnie, ! nieuwe vlinder!
<leoquant> :P
<OerHeks> Leo hoi, we zijn in offtopic lekker al aan het prutsen met google+
<OerHeks> als je hulp nodig hebt, hoor ik het graag.
<commandoline> leoquant: ik wist niet dat de raad planet en prikbord had genoemd
<commandoline> het punt is dat planet dus in principe niet rechtstreeks door ons beheerd kan worden
<commandoline> want het vereist aanpassingen op de server die alleen het serverbeheerteam kan doen
<commandoline> het webteam kan wel de inhoud bepalen en aanspreekpunt zijn, maar moet wel altijd via het serverteam werken dan.
<leoquant> het beheerteam is voorzichtig met het toekennen van rechten mbt de server
<leoquant> logisch
<leoquant> jullie zouden als team ook 1 persoon naar voren kunnen schuiven die de planet doet
<leoquant> commandoline, die dat stukje snap ik wel vanuit het beheerteam
<leoquant> die=dus
<leoquant> misschien heeft double12 die nog steeds, maar die is voorlopig onbereikbaar voor overleg
<commandoline> leoquant: ik ook wel, het betekent alleen wel dat we dus iemand uit het beheerteam als aanspreekpunt moeten hebben voor wijzigingen aan de planet, wel handig om even uit te zoeken dus.
<commandoline> en 1 persoon naar voren schuiven is wel een nadeel als die persoon om wat voor reden dan ook een tijdje inactief is.
<leoquant> kunnen zowel Cees als johanvd als SWAT dat aanspreekpunt zijn
<leoquant> want ik begreep dat twee eerstgenoemden dat (nog) niet konden/kunnen
<leoquant> begrijpelijk want het was stikdruk omtrent de overgang
<leoquant> maar het prikbord is in orde nu by the way?
<commandoline> leoquant: SWAT zei dat hij binnenkort accounts aan zal maken.
<leoquant> commandoline is vast/bereikbaar aanspreekpunt kan natuurlijk
<leoquant> goed nieuws dus
<commandoline> ja :)
<leoquant> verstandig om als team daarna te gaan overleggen ツ
<commandoline> ja, ik heb al een mailtje naar de list gepost...
<commandoline> dus dat komt wel goed :)
<leoquant> gelezen, maar je kunt me nu uit het team zetten
<leoquant> wacht dat kan ik zelf natuurlijk...
<commandoline> ok, bedankt dan voor de hulp bij het opstarten :)
<leoquant> done
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> succes!
<leoquant> OerHeks, is er al een ubuntu-nl club?
<leoquant> via google+?
<OerHeks> ik weet niet of ubuntu-nl een gmail heeft aangemaakt.
<leoquant> tja.....
<leoquant> ik ben vergeten dit uit te zoeken
<leoquant> eerlijk gezegd
<leoquant> ik bedoel de pluspunten van google+
<OerHeks> dat zijn we nu aan het ontdekken.
<leoquant> kunnen jullie reeds uitnodigen?
<OerHeks> ja
<leoquant> maar het is beta spul, met beperkte capaciteit nog?
<leoquant> ge moogt mij uitnodigen
<leoquant> op guy fawkes night :P
<RawChid> We zijn niet eens echt aanwezig op de gevestigde social media (FB, twitter)
<OerHeks> twitter wel
<OerHeks> ubuntunl
<OerHeks> niet actief, dat is waar.
<RawChid> Ja sorry, ik bedoelde niet echt actief ja
<leoquant> identica
<RawChid> D'r was ook zo'n soort open source facebook achtig iets :P
<RawChid> beta, beta :P
<leoquant> echo echo
<leoquant> mayday mayday
 * RawChid vangt leoquant op
<leoquant> RawChid, je veroorzaakt lags
<RawChid> ?
<leoquant> 3,0 sec
<leoquant> leoquant
<leoquant> hmm weg
<leoquant> doeg tot morgen
<RawChid> Dag dag
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-06
<StefandeVries> hoihoi :)
<Rachelle> hoi StefandeVries
<StefandeVries> hoi Rachelle
<Idroy> hallo
<CasW> Hallo Idroy
<Idroy> ik heb net een tekentablet besteld (wacom bamboo pen), duurt als het goed is 3-7 dagen totdat hij er is (via amazon.co.uk besteld, daar was ie goedkoper), ik ben benieuwd :)
<RawChid> Dat je maar nog mooier Artwork mag maken dan :P
<Idroy> ghehe, ik hoop het :P
<leoquant> zeker ook het nieuwe "ask ubuntu" noemen.
<leoquant> : http://askubuntu.com
<leoquant> naast of in plaats van ubuntu answers
<leoquant> veel inovatiever RawChid
<RawChid> ?
<RawChid> Wat is je punt. Dit komt voor mij zo uit de lucht vallen
<leoquant> nou als je bugs behandelt krijg je dit
<RawChid> Wat?
<Idroy> ik denk dat er wat berichten missen ofzo
<leoquant> je geeft commentaar op gugs waar je je niet bewust van bent?
<leoquant> ?
<leoquant> b
<leoquant> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nl-website/+bug/800163
<leoquant> nog meer links
<RawChid> Sorry, ik vat je echt niet...
<leoquant> ik jou ook niet.....
<Idroy> rofl
<RawChid> lol
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Wat is het doel van die bug?
<leoquant> wat er staat
<johanvd> waar moet dat komen dan?
<RawChid> Nou, er staat "noemen". Maar ik weet niet wat je wilt bereiken leoquant
<leoquant> er staat geen link naar de site bij?
<RawChid> Ik ken askubuntu.com
<RawChid> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638846/ vanmorgen nog over gehad
<leoquant> lijkt mij appeltje eitje bij support?
<leoquant> tis een mooi initiatief waarom niet linken daarnaaar?
<johanvd> leoquant, bedoel je dat het aangepast moet worden op deze pagina? http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ondersteuning
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> en bij support waar drie cat. genoemd worden
<leoquant> uh 6
<johanvd> kan je die pagina dan ook noemen in je bug? dan weten we waar we iets aan moeten passen ;)
<RawChid> Het wordt al wat duidelijker...
<leoquant> http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu===>support bijv.
<leoquant> weet je
<leoquant> ik wil van alles aanpassen
<leoquant> maar echt aanpassen is niet mogelijk
<leoquant> dan krijg je dit soort telegram bugs
<leoquant> de hele website is een vreemde
<RawChid> Ik heb geen ervaring met de website
<leoquant> of vreemd samenraapsel
<leoquant> johanvd wat doen website editors eigenlijk?
<johanvd> hoe bedoel je?
<RawChid> Die bewerken websites :P
<leoquant> nou er is een launchpad groep
 * RawChid hides
<leoquant> is het taalfouten editten?
<johanvd> momenteel is het alleen taalfouten editten, opmaak enz.
<leoquant> of pakken we fouten aan dat shipit gratis cd's levert?
<johanvd> dat soort fouten moeten er ook uit
<johanvd> maar er moet wel meer gebeuren. thema bijvoorbeeld
<leoquant> dat heb ik nu iets aangepast
<leoquant> thema inderdaad ook
<johanvd> de onderkant van de site is ook nog lelijk
<leoquant> maar dat wordt eerst getest via een testserver via #!
<leoquant> whats in a nick...
<johanvd> crunchbang
<RawChid> Ik had in mn hoofd dat het webteam vanaf de grond een nieuwe site ging maken
<RawChid> Of niet?
<RawChid> Of heb ik dat mis
<leoquant> webteam is een rare naam die onder de nick van double staat...
<leoquant> ook zoiets
<RawChid> Mja, hoe je het beestje noemt
<commandoline> RawChid: de raad heeft tot nu toe planet en prikbord genoemd
<commandoline> dus daar richten we ons op (iig voorlopig)
<RawChid> Ik heb het sowieso nooit zo gehad op "teams"
<leoquant> dusss hebben we website edittors en webteam
<johanvd> dat is hetzelfde dacht ik
<RawChid> What ever. Laat ik het anders stellen
<RawChid>  Ik had in mn hoofd dat  vanaf de grond een nieuwe site ging maken
<leoquant> waarom is er webteam onder double12 geplaatst
<johanvd> je hebt een groepje mensen dat de website, prikbord en planet (oid) bijhoudt. dat is heet
<johanvd> het
<leoquant> het is niet duidelijk wat die mag/kan
<RawChid> Dat is ook hot ja johanvd
<johanvd> :)
<RawChid> Mag wel wat aan gebeuren namelijk
<leoquant> commandoline, krijgt een account
<johanvd> die kunnen het wiki-gedeelte van de website aanpassen, en binnenkort hopelijk ook dat prikbord
<leoquant> met maik
<commandoline> leoquant: ik krijg een account voor het prikbord, daarmee kan ik voor zover ik weet nog niet de hele frontpage e.d. mee aanpassen.
<commandoline> dat is ook niet wat we tot nu toe hebben gevraagd.
<johanvd> commandoline, prikbord=wordpress dacht ik
<johanvd> en frontpage=moinmoin
<johanvd> 2 aparte dingen dus
<RawChid> klopt
<commandoline> johanvd: ja, zoiets had ik ook gehoord.
<commandoline> ok, dan kunnen we daar momenteel als webteam dus niets aan veranderen, al zouden we het willen. Hooguit zouden we wijzigingen kunnen voorstellen en aan het serverteam kunnen vragen die door te voeren.
<johanvd> het wiki-gedeelte van de frontpage kan je al aanpassen als het goed is. erboven en eronder zitten wat stukjes losse html die je niet aan kan passen
<RawChid> Is het een idee dat 1 of meer van webteam plus 1 of meer van serverteam samen een meeting doen om eens plannen te maken wat er allemaal moet/kan gebeuren?
<RawChid> Dat het ontwerp/inhoud vd website op de schop moet/kan is imho een feit. Hoe dat aangepakt kan worden is een tweede
<commandoline> RawChid: ja, lijkt me wel.
<leoquant> website edittors/webteam samenvoegen?
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Roadmap  <- ooit een begin gemaakt, kan misschien een update gebruiken
<leoquant> 1 persoon uit die groep serverrechten
<RawChid> s/misschien/sowieso
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Gemeenschapsraad/Vergadering20110524
<leoquant> punt 3 is weg...?
<leoquant> ik dacht dat de raad hier iets over beslist had
<RawChid> Ik zie punt 3
<leoquant> toelichting
<leoquant> agendapunt
<leoquant> 	
<leoquant> toelichting
<leoquant> raar
<Idroy> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, ik ben bezig met wat artwork... crasht inkscape,,, hopelijk heeft ie zo'n backup ervan gemaakt... hmmm ik moet toch maar vaker opslaan
<Idroy> volgens mij.... ben ik het kwijt
<Idroy> whoops
<Idroy> geniaal... ik ben het kwijt, naja shit happens, nu kan ik hem nog een keer maken (hopelijk nu beter :))
<leoquant> Idroy, heb jij een launchpad account?
<leoquant> toegevoegd aan team
<Idroy> ja, die heb ik
<leoquant> Idroy, dan heb ik je toegevoegd aan het team aldaar. zie je mailbox
<Idroy> ok, cool :)
<Idroy> leoquant, ik heb je een pm gestuurd op het forum :-)
<Idroy> zeg maar als er iets aan dat ding verandert moet worden :)
<Idroy> leoquant, heb je mijn pm ontvangen?
<Idroy> ik heb de tweede ook gestuurd :D
<leoquant> ok ツ
<Idroy> ontvangen? :)
<leoquant> yep dankbaar!
<Idroy> np :)
<Idroy> heb je die van launchpad ook gekregen? :-)
<RawChid> Idroy, is er ook ergens een scherpere versie van de vlinder?
<RawChid> Dan die op de wiki staat that is
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=vlinder4.png
<Idroy> als het goed is zit er een .svg in die .zip van die vlinder, hoe groot wil je hem hebben?
<RawChid> Waar?
<RawChid> Ik weet niet waar de zip staat
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/12jB/
<Idroy> en dan moet je vlinder1.svg hebben
<RawChid> Thnx!
<Idroy> np :)
<RawChid> vlinder1.png is al een stuk groter!
<RawChid> lol, ik zie nu pas dat je die circle of friends op die vleugels hebt gezet
<Idroy> ghehe
<Idroy> easter egg... ofzo :P
<leoquant> Idroy, dat is een vondst idd
<leoquant> hmm heb nu een vaag oranje ubuntu logo
<leoquant> iets niet goed gedaan denk ik
<Idroy> ik zie het
<Idroy> misschien staat ie wat transparanter?
<leoquant> Idroy, nee een foutje van mij, ik krijg het oorspronkelijk image niet terug..
<leoquant> ben op zoek naar een goed basis logo
<leoquant> nu
<RawChid> http://people.ubuntu.com/~rachidbm/mwanzo.png
<RawChid> Die heb ik nu gebruikt voor mn avatar
<leoquant> ja, ik bedoel het simpele ubuntu intern. logo
<leoquant> zie wiki, die is vaag
<leoquant> ik heb de logo's op 52 geschaald
<Idroy> RawChid, cool :)
<RawChid> Ja, bedankt he Idroy
<RawChid> Voor het ontwerpen van MIJN avatar :PP
<Idroy> geen probleem hoor :-D
<Idroy> ghehe
<leoquant> RawChid, zie jij het oorspronkelijke ubuntu logo in de lijst op de wiki
<leoquant> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/
<RawChid> ff kijken
<RawChid> Euh, hij is bruinig ipv oranje?
<Idroy> heb je hem toevallig transparant gemaakt?
<leoquant> bij herschalen heb ik iets niet goed gedaan
<Idroy> daar lijkt het op, vind ik
<RawChid> Aj
<leoquant> lol
<leoquant> ik vind het zoveel mooier nu
<leoquant> bedankt Idroy
<leoquant> tools is fraai
<RawChid> Zeker! Alleen dat launchpad logo in oranje vind ik persoonlijk minder
<Idroy> je moet het allemaal een beetje in dezelfde stijl houden he
<RawChid> Maar als we dat origineel houden past het niet meer echt ertussen he
<leoquant> nee
<Idroy> leoquant, is het al gelukt met dat ubuntu logo?
<leoquant> RawChid,  staat het oorspronkelijke inter. ubuntu nog in de lijst?
<Idroy> hij is bij mij nog steeds wat lichter
<leoquant> Idroy, het geeft een foutmelding
<leoquant> bij uploaden
<leoquant> rrrrrr
<Idroy> hmmm, vaag
<Idroy> dit is trouwens mijn nieuwe forum avatar,,, net ff in elkaar geflanst..., ik zit sowieso niet echt vaak op het forum maarja, een grappige avatar kan geen kwaad: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/avs/avatar_26108.png
<leoquant> Idroy, heb jij een link naar het basis logo dan overschrijf ik het
<Idroy> nee, die heb ik niet, ik kan wel eentje uploaden, hoe groot wil je hem hebben?
<RawChid> Sorry leoquant, ik heb vandaag moeite jou te begrijpen :P
<RawChid> Ik snap niet precies wat je bedoelt
<RawChid> 16:08:38 <+leoquant> RawChid,  staat het oorspronkelijke inter. ubuntu nog in de lijst?
<RawChid> Welke lijst?
<leoquant> laat maar ik heb het basislogo nodig van het icon dat te vaag is
<RawChid> Aha
<leoquant> die moet nog op de wiki staan
<leoquant> alleen het moet op 52 52
<Idroy> ok, ik herschaal er wel eentje
<RawChid> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo?action=info
<RawChid> Daar zit ik wel een oranje circle of friends tussen staan
<leoquant> ok
<RawChid> rond 30-11-2011, moet je ff op "view" klikken
<RawChid> (weet nml niet precies welke je bedoelt)
<leoquant> cof_orange_h.png  denk ik
<Idroy> hier heb je er eentje: http://ubuntuone.com/p/1346/
<leoquant> done
<leoquant> Idroy, strak zo he...
<leoquant> lol je had hem al op 52
<Idroy> ja, nu is ie strak :D
<leoquant> vlinder2 svg is erg lief
<leoquant> die moet ook nog ergens ingezet worden...:)
<leoquant> een elfje
<Idroy> ziet er goed uit zo :D
<leoquant> Idroy, een idee om het op het forum te plaatsen: mwanzo wiki aangepast, met behulp van, etc.?
<Idroy> ye sure, credits kunnen nooit kwaad :D
<leoquant> beter een workshop, howto design with inktscape
<leoquant> ik ben er bij als leerling
<leoquant> for sure
<leoquant> Idroy, heet je zo ook op het forum?
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> bijna overal op het internet heet ik zo :P
<Idroy> eigenlijk wel overal zowat
<leoquant> zo gedaan op het forum
<Idroy> linkje :D
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/onze-mwanzo-wiki-is-klaar/msg746168/#new
<leoquant> tja hoe je het hebt gefixed staat er niet bij ツ
<leoquant> pff ppa discussies...
<leoquant> |:/
<Idroy> dankje voor de credits :D
<Idroy> leoquant, wat is er met ppa's? Ik vind het altijd wel chill eigenlijk.
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/nieuwe-versie-libre-office-via-ppa/
<leoquant> Idroy, veel beginners denken: firefox heeft al versie 5, ik zit op 3.6.9. ubuntu update zijn software niet! er zijn security holes in die "oude" software
<leoquant> ze weten niet dat ubuntu ondertussen patched
<leoquant> dus gaan ze hun oude windows manieren toepassen
<Idroy> oh ja
<commandoline> PPA's?
<leoquant> kijk de niet-beginner snapt wel hoe het zit enzo
<leoquant> maar de beginner moet wat uitgelegd krijgen
<leoquant> alvorens die heel ingewikkeld gaat doen
<Idroy> met 3 commands ben je klaar als je het over PPA doet
<leoquant> met zelfs ppa
<Idroy> ^^
<leoquant> ja, maar hun aanname is verkeerd
<Idroy> hoe bedoel je?
<commandoline> de beginner valt het niet op dat firefox verouderd is...
<leoquant> tuurlijk iedereen is vrij te doen wat hij/zij wil, duh
<RawChid> Dat topic is vermoeiend leoquant.
<leoquant> commandoline, ik kan heeeel veel topics omhoog halen die beginnen met: ubuntu gebruikt oude versie van...etc
<leoquant> en dat is gevaarlijk!
<leoquant> etc etc
<leoquant> ja die discussie is vermoeiend
<commandoline> leoquant: ja, maar PPA's worden niet gepromoot als de oplossing daarvoor.
<RawChid> Dat topic weerspiegelt precies wat er besproken werd met "ondersteuning verbeteren ofzo"
<Idroy> maar dat heb je met ppa's dan toch opgelost?
<Cees> http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/PpaToevoegen
<RawChid> Iemand maakt een topic, en vervolgens gaat de discussie totaal ergens anders over
<Idroy> xD
<Idroy> idd
<RawChid> 9 vd 10 reacties that is
<leoquant> dat gebeurt in veel topics
<RawChid> Jup
<leoquant> eigen docu
<Idroy> daarom houd ik ook nooit echt van forums
<Cees> misschien eens een minder "ruig" voorbeeld ppa nemen, misschien vervangen door ppa van LO?
<leoquant> eigen mening
<RawChid> Wanneer krijgen de mods zwepen
<Cees> bronvermelding onder aan het artikel :)
<leoquant> weet je wat: forum doeg!
<RawChid> Cees, goede link
<Idroy> dat is ook het nadeel van internet in het algemeen, je mist intonatie... waardoor mensen het al heel snel negatief tegen hun gaan opvatten, waardoor je dit soort onzin krijgt.
<RawChid> Hoe onzin? Wil je ruzie ofzo?!
<leoquant> wiki page is idd goed
<RawChid> :P
<Idroy> ghehe
<RawChid> Maar het klopt wel
<Idroy> en dan heb je nog forums... waar er weer wat meer tijd overheen gaat wanneer iemand reageert, en wanneer je zelf weer kan reageren
<leoquant> kijk ik begrijp iedereen altijd direct goed...lol ,das ook een gave (/hides)
<Idroy> met chat, kan je het al weer vrij snel rechtzetten hoeft niet altijd overigens
<leoquant> nou Idroy tussen mij en RawChid komt het noooooit goed :P
<Idroy> haha
<Idroy> zie de laatste 4 woorden ook ;-)
<leoquant> ツ
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens eventjes, ik spreek jullie later wel
<Idroy> cya
<RawChid> lol
 * RawChid geeft leoquant een aai over de bol
 * StefandeVries geeft StefandeVries een aai over de bol.
<RawChid> Aapje
<StefandeVries> Yeah, like I've never heard THAT one before.. :p
<RawChid> Pff, ik word nog een TeX-master ooit
<StefandeVries> hoezo?
<RawChid> Omdat ik allerlei problemen tegenkom, en oplos, en elke dag weer nieuwe shizzle leer
<RawChid> Ik zeg nog niet dat ik er goed in ben, maar ik heb mijn skills heel erg verbeterd :)
<commandoline> ik had hier trouwens nog niet gemeld dat ik gister mijn prototype voor JFL online heb gezet, hierbij :P https://code.launchpad.net/~marten-de-vries/justforlearning/test-code
<RawChid> ronnie!!!
<RawChid> Wou je nog JAM-en?
<ronnie> RawChid: JA !
<RawChid> Ik kwam erachter dat het weekend van 2 sept mij heel slecht uitkomt, en komende tijd erg druk ben :(
<ronnie> RawChid: ik ben heel even eten, over een half uurtje terug
<RawChid> Eetse!
<RawChid> Ik ben straks ook ff weg
<ronnie> RawChid: ben er weer
<RawChid> Dat was inderdaad heel even
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> ronnie ^
<ronnie> :D
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik niet iets ga organiseren
<RawChid> Sterker nog, dat weet ik zeker.
<RawChid> Meedoen misschien wel
<ronnie> hey Idroy
<Idroy> hey
<ronnie> RawChid: ik denk dat het belangrijkst is om de locatie van de JAM te regelen, Ik zal eens met Thomas_de_Graaff overleggen
<RawChid> Ik heb het op de agenda gezet voor de komende raadsvergadering ;)
<ronnie> RawChid: super
<ronnie> misschien komt er ook weer een in friesland
<RawChid> \o/
<commandoline> ronnie: oja?
<ronnie> commandoline: dat zou toch leuk zijn
<RawChid> Die zin van ronnie moet je opvatten als "wie weet"
<commandoline> ronnie: ja, zeker :D
<commandoline> ok :P
<ronnie> ik denk dat dooitze wel enthausist te krijgen is
<RawChid> Denk ik...
<RawChid> Die zit in Zuid-Afrika ofzo toch
<ronnie> RawChid: klopt, wie weet
<RawChid> Doen we daar ook een Jam :P
<ronnie> oh, dat wist ik niet
<RawChid> Nouja, ik weet het ook niet zeker
<commandoline> RawChid: nog niet
<ronnie> RawChid: jij weet wel wat van server configuraties, zou je even in #ubuntu-nl willen kijkn
<leoquant> #startmeeting
<meetingology`> Meeting started Wed Jul  6 17:30:46 2011 UTC.  The chair is leoquant. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell.
<meetingology`> Useful Commands: #topic #action #link #idea #voters #vote #chair #action #agreed #help #info #endmeeting.
<leoquant> er zijn geen agendapunten
<leoquant> iemand vanuit de mwanzogroep nog iets wvtk?
<StefandeVries> Ik niet, behalve dat we nog goed op weg zijn. :)
<leoquant> iemand uberhaupt gedacht aan de meeting?
<leoquant> ok
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> #endmeeting
<meetingology`> Meeting ended Wed Jul  6 17:32:47 2011 UTC.  Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlanBell . (v 0.1.4)
<meetingology`> Minutes:        http://mootbot.libertus.co.uk/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo/2011/ubuntu-nl-mwanzo.2011-07-06-17.30.moin.txt
<leoquant> thx allen :P
<StefandeVries> Ik denk dat dat een nee was :P
<leoquant> ja logisch ook
<commandoline> oh, was er een meeting :P?
<leoquant> we  hebben de drukte achter ons
<leoquant> lol ja
<commandoline> dit is zo ongeveer een record, denk ik :P
<leoquant> ツ
<RawChid> Huh? Was er een meeting?
<leoquant> komt goed uit ook
<leoquant> ik ga even naar de thuiskapper om de hoek
<RawChid> Oke, knipze
<leoquant>  Eerstvolgende team meeting: woe, 06 juli 2011 19:30 - 20:15 : Ubuntu-nl-mwanzo
<leoquant> dank
<leoquant> doeg!
<RawChid> mja
<CasW> leoquant, die eerstvolgende meeting klopt niet?
<RawChid> Die is blijkbaar net geweest
<StefandeVries> Ja
<CasW> Ja, dus niet de eerstvolgende
<StefandeVries> was een copy/paste uit topic..
<StefandeVries> voor degenen die het ontgaan was *hint, hint* :p
<CasW> Hij was mij niet ontgaan :D
 * StefandeVries geeft CasW een schouderklopje.
<StefandeVries> Goed.. :p
<Idroy> hallo :D
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi
<OerHeks> :-)
<Cees> 16:33 <+leoquant> pff ppa discussies... "gezien de enorme waslijst van waarschuwingen, EERST dit draadje volledig en goed door te lezen", huh al 90 reacties! :P
<Cees> draadje is nog geen week oud! Chip en cola, ga er eens voor zitten?
<Cees> onderaan http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/overview "tools that assist collaborative working", ppa's zijn daar een voorbeeld van? Open-source software relies on collaboration!
<OerHeks> doe eens de url, dan maak ik koffie met appeltaart
<RawChid> Ik heb mn zak haribo banaantjes bijna op, maar ben nog niet klaar met dit topic
<OerHeks> banaantjens ..
<Idroy> zijn best lekker die dingen
<RawChid> 16:35:31 <+leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/algemeen-42/nieuwe-versie-libre-office-via-ppa/
<RawChid> OerHeks ^
<Cees> al 91 reacties
<Cees> het is net als autodrop, het moest verboden worden.
<OerHeks> ik zeg altijd:  je moet een reden hebben waarom je een ppa gebruikt, en niet kan wachtten op de repositoryś
<OerHeks> omdat het een versienummer hoger is = geen reden
<OerHeks> :-D
<Idroy> ik kan nooit wachten op de repositories, geef mij maar PPA's< OOOOWWWWW YEEEAAHHHH
<OerHeks> het is ook wel té makkenlijk, ppa toevoegen
<Cees> het gaat er ook om dat ppa een manier is waarop iedereen software kan  verspreiden, das op zich heel leuk zou ik denken.
<Cees> verspreiden/delen
<Idroy> daarom juist, gemakkelijkheid wint het bij mij over lang wachten op ee nieuwe versie
<RawChid> Neen, dat is erg onveilig!!! Je systeem wordt dan zo instabiel als wat. Maar van je OS geen kerstboom
<RawChid> Sorry...
<OerHeks> ik zou graag PPA's willen zien met aanvullingen, filters voor gimp e.d.
<RawChid> :)
<Idroy> boeiend, re-install :P, als ik gewoon dingen erop zet die ik op dat moment nodig heb... en veilig zijn, waarom zou dat je systeem naar de klote helpen?
 * Cees vindt ieder jaar die kerstboom in de zendmast in Lopik wel leuk :)
<OerHeks> nou, een ppa kan bijten met andere stukjes software
<Idroy> ik zou het ook wel leuk vinden als mijn pc in een kerstboom verandert hoor
<RawChid> Dat zou wel een toffe PPA zijn
<Idroy> BOEM, KERSTBOOM
<RawChid> Idroy, doe eens: xsnow
<RawChid> installeren en dan in terminal typen
<RawChid> oldskool
<Idroy> oh, ik zit nu op windows, ik ga zo wel op ubuntu, dan probeer ik dat wel :)
<RawChid> Doe wel eerst voor de zekerheid ff save in inkscape :P
<Idroy> xD
<Idroy> inkscape in ubuntu is wel stabieler dan in windows btw
<Cees> 22:22 <+RawChid> oldskool, oh dan is er vast geen ppa van xsnow :P
<RawChid> Zou wel vet zijn als er een PPA komt die het in 3d doet ofzo
<Cees> met touch, druk je op een sneewvlok....
<Idroy> ok, ik ga nu op ubuntu brb (15 sec ofzo :))
<Cees> zeker ssd dat je zo snel opstart?
<RawChid> Het afsluiten van mijn Windows duurt nog langer :P
<Idroy> biw
<Cees> wow, wb
<Idroy> ff ge-reboot naar ubuntu
<Cees> ja, we hadden het net over je maar dat heb je toch niet gelezen :P
<Idroy> hmmm, dat wordt even in de logs kijken... :P
<Idroy> ;-)
<OerHeks> pffffff
<Cees> dat je pc zo snel herstarte... maar het was nog waar ok
<OerHeks> ik ben op pagina 3 ..
<OerHeks> feitenlijk ben ik niks wijzer geworden, waarom een ppa verkeerd kan zijn.
<OerHeks> of juist goed.
<Idroy> ghehe, klopt, ik heb het ook op de ssd allemaal staan, dan start ie nou eenmaal snel op, alleen het bios opstarten duurt zo verrekte lang
<RawChid> Idroy, dat heb ik ook
<RawChid> Wanneer GRUB er eenmaal is ben ik bijna klaar
<Idroy> ye, als ik na bios scherm ben dan duurt het 8sec ofzo
<Idroy> gelukkig is mijn bios schermpje soms ge-animeerd (er zitten er verschillende in), dus ik heb nog wat te zien
<Cees> 22:30 <+OerHeks> feitenlijk ben ik niks wijzer geworden - wat wil je horen? waarom het goed is of waarom het fout kan zijn?
<OerHeks> ja, steekhoudende argumenten
<Idroy> wanneer maakt ie eigenlijk weer nieuwe logs aan, bij mij gaat ie tot 17:37... naja het maakt me eigenlijk ook niet uit wat er gezegd werd (MAAR BEN WEL NIEUWSGIERIG!) :P
<OerHeks> versie-conflicten is er 1 van.
<Idroy> ach ja, ieder kiest zijn ding maar, als ze dan hun systeem verklooien... jammer dan shit happens
<StefandeVries> Dan zijn wij er :P
<Idroy> idd
<Cees> OerHeks, ik kan een "fout" programma uploaden als ppa en jou vragen dat te gebruiken. En ik kan zo eenvoudig een nieuwe versie van een Office pakket verspreiden. Dat is het?
<Idroy> ik vind dit wel een goed zinnetje voor ppa's toevoegen: Voeg een PPA uitsluitend toe, als duidelijk is welke software door de PPA wordt aangeboden, wie de auteur is van deze PPA en als je deze auteur vertrouwt!... uit: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/PpaToevoegen
<OerHeks> nou, jou progje hoeft niet fout te zijn, Cees, doch als jij van programma X versie 2 toevoegd, en er andere applicaties van versie 1 afhankelijk zijn, dan is dat onwerkbaar.
<Idroy> trial and error... je komt er vanzelf wel achter ^^
<OerHeks> ja, als je wilt helpen testen, is dat altijd goed.
<OerHeks> ik vond daily firefox updates ook niet erg.
<Cees> 22:43 <+Idroy> trial and error... een ppa kan je weer wissen en de originele versie her-installeren toch.
<OerHeks> ppa-purge
<Idroy> ja, klopt ik ben ook voor ppa's
<OerHeks> sudo ppa-purge <pakketnaam>
<OerHeks>  ehm .. ppanaam natuurlijk
<Idroy> daarom juist trial and error, met vallen en opstaan... je kan het zo weer terugzetten
<StefandeVries> en al die onschuldige beginners maar boos zijn dat het uninstallcommando van OerHeks niet werkt :P
<Idroy> xD
<OerHeks> wellus
<Idroy> nietus
<OerHeks> vanmiddag nog mee geholpen, toevallig.
<Idroy> ik verveel me... iemand een idee voor een icoon/logo?
<OerHeks> KDE logo met nl alstublieft
<Idroy> deze? http://www.kde.org/stuff/clipart/klogo-official-lineart_detailed-3000x3000.png
<OerHeks> van kde logo is een .svg
<Idroy> ye ok, maar bedoel je dat logo?
<Idroy> zo... ik heb rockbox op mijn sansa clip+ ook even ge-update naar 3.9
<StefandeVries> :)
<OerHeks> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<OerHeks> mja daar kan je eigenlijk geen nl in kwijt
<Idroy> bedoel je dit logo? http://www.isibilir.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/kubuntu-logo-new.jpg
<OerHeks> ja dat word nu gebruikt.
<Idroy> in het algemene KDE logo kan ik idd geen nl in kwijt
<OerHeks> die K is best wel oud
<Idroy> maar dat kubuntu logo wel
<Idroy> kan er helaas geen .svg van vinden... dus heb ik dat logo zelf moeten overtrekken... helaas heb ik geen tablet, dus dat maakt het weer wat moeilijker, en het logo is nogal low-res...
<StefandeVries> 3000*3000 laag?
<StefandeVries> mja, goed, artwork
<Idroy> nee... het kubuntu logo, niet KDE
<Idroy> de KDE was 3k bij 3k
<Idroy> kubuntu is 62 bij 62
<StefandeVries> Ah..
<StefandeVries> Ja, dat lukt niet :P
<Idroy> het kan wel... het wordt alleen niet zo mooi strak, nu lijkt het meer als uitgeknipte stukjes papier (wat opzich ook wel grappig kan zijn...)
<Idroy> zo... gezeur over ppa's is ook weer een tijdje geleden... weer beginnen? :P
<Cees> of 32 vs 64 of ubuntu vs ....
<Cees> of wel of geen ultieme upgrade-dist?
<Idroy> xD
<OerHeks> welke onderdelen zou je verwijderen.
<Cees> msn-messenger
<OerHeks> ik heb vaak gekeken, behalve een enkel spelletje vind ik alles nuttig.
<Cees> Empathy doet het leuk :)
<OerHeks> owja, inbelprogramma :-D
 * OerHeks zit op Kubuntu
<Idroy> Oerheks, ik heb ok bijna je kubuntu logo klaar met nl erin
<Idroy> hoe groot wil je hem hebben?
<OerHeks> 10 kb
<Idroy> haha... qua pixels...
<OerHeks> ow wat is aardig, 150 x 150 ?
<Idroy> ik heb 192 x 192 gedaan en 64 bij 64
<Idroy> ik pleur hem nu op ubuntu one
<Idroy> zit ook nog de .svg bij
<Idroy> de 64 is 3.7kb en de 192 10.8
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/13A9/
<Idroy> daar is ie
<Cees> daar gaat ie
<RawChid> En zoveel zchoonheid heb ik nooit verdiend
<Cees> wow @ppa lees ik johanvd "ander verhaal als je aan andere mensen zo'n PPA aangeraden hebt", toch maar snel het voorbeeld van ubuntu-tweak vervangen op http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/PpaToevoegen, da's geen "aanrader", toch maar LO. :P
<johanvd> lol
<Cees> hoi johanvd :)
 * johanvd mompelt iets over context en nuance
<johanvd> niet iedere PPA die je overal tegenkomt zomaar toevoegen en zo
<Cees> johanvd, onnodig elkaar hiervan van te overtuigen.
<Cees> ik begrijp dat je _niet_ mijn o-zo-"foute" ppa moet noemen op het/een forum
<johanvd> leuk plaatje van alweer even terug: http://i.imgur.com/aran0.png
<RawChid> Is er geen PPA om SMF te upraden? :PP
<johanvd> helaas niet
<RawChid> IK lees net dat er al een stappenplan is gemaakt door Vistasaus
<OerHeks> wat is smf ?
<johanvd> normaal gesproken kan het via het pakketsysteem van smf, maar er is teveel gerommeld in de source
<RawChid> Software van 'ons' forum OerHeks
<johanvd> dat wordt dus waarschijnlijk een versche installatie
<johanvd> en daarna hopelijk wat netter wijzigingen aanbrengen
<Cees>  ja vers! zonder al die history, great
<RawChid> johanvd, ik heb ook DotCMS die uit SVN was getrokken (dus geen stable) met custom hacks moeten upgraden
<RawChid> Was een hel, maar uiteindelijk wel gelukt :D
<johanvd> ben je binnenkort een paar dagen vrij? ;)
<RawChid> s/ook/ooit
 * Cees mag binnenkort 3 weken niet op kantoor komen, das erg (lullig).
<johanvd> is dat vanwege vakantie of is het minder feestelijk?
<Cees> sommige noemen vakantie feestelijk. :P
<RawChid> Zullen we ruilen Cees?
<RawChid> Jij doet 3 weken mijn dingen, en ik ga 3 weken op het strand liggen
<Cees> RawChid, je herkend het niet meer terug na 3 weken ruilen. :P
<RawChid> Haha
<OerHeks> 3 weken .. dan hebben ze je allang opgeveegd.
<johanvd> stappenplan van vissaus: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/UbuntuNL/SMFUpgrade20
<johanvd> hebben we dus niet echt veel aan
<RawChid> "Kandidaat om te wissen:"
<RawChid> Maar het is goedgekeurd door Cees en die is daar altijd heel streng in
<johanvd> zo te zien niet goedgekeurd, slechts gekopieerd/verplaatst vanaf een verkeerde plek
<RawChid> Sorry, ik was de quotes vergeten
<johanvd> als je alleen naar de geschiedenis van die pagina kijkt, dan lijkt het net alsof cees hem geschreven heeft
<Cees> ga ik nu de kandidaat om te wissen wissen, ja?
<johanvd> +1
<Cees> Pagina "UbuntuNL/SMFUpgrade20" met succes verwijderd! (en ik weet dat het niet echt gewist is)
<johanvd> ik kan wel even een rm doen op de servert
<johanvd> lol
<Cees> server toegang is niet eens nodig, iedereen kan dat :P
<Cees> oh , rm
<Cees> nee, dat niet, ik dacht terughalen
<johanvd> als je het hele mapje met alle revisies weghaalt, dan is hij permanent weg
<johanvd> op de backups bij bit/hcc na dan
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-07
<StefandeVries> Hoihoi leoquant
<leoquant> hallo StefandeVries
<Idroy> hallo
<leoquant> hi Idroy
<Idroy> hoe is het?
<leoquant> Idroy, fine, and jij?
<leoquant> hallo hannie
<hannie> ha die leoquant
<leoquant> morgen d-day JFL toch?
<hannie> heb jij marten's testcode al geïnstalleerd?
<leoquant> nee, nog niet...
<hannie> leoquant, ja, vandaar die test installeren
<leoquant> jij wel dus?
<hannie> ben bezig. kan socketpolicy niet vinden
<leoquant> 2 stappen plan: the easy way, plan 2 was wat ingwikkelder
<leoquant> morgenochtend installeer ik het
<hannie> Ik moest stap 2 doen omdat ik kreeg: Using /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<hannie> Processing dependencies for tornado
<hannie> Finished processing dependencies for tornado
<hannie> hannie@Lafeber-Dumoleyn:~/testJFL/test-code$ ^C
<hannie> hannie@Lafeber-Dumoleyn:~/testJFL/test-code$ python server.py
<hannie> Traceback (most recent call last):
<hannie>   File "server.py", line 20, in <module>
<hannie>     import tornado.websocket
<hannie> ImportError: No module named websocket
<hannie> hannie@Lafeber-Dumoleyn:~/testJFL/test-code$ sudo -i
<hannie> root@Lafeber-Dumoleyn:~# cd socketpolicy
<hannie> -bash: cd: socketpolicy: Bestand of map bestaat niet
<leoquant> ah
<Idroy> leoquant, met mij gaat het ook wel goed... jemig in een keer super veel berichten :O
<leoquant> :|)
<leoquant> hannie, misschien kan commandoline je ermee helpen
<hannie> Ja, als hij er is
 * commandoline is er nu
<hannie> hoi commandoline
<commandoline> je komt door sudo -i in /root te zitten
<commandoline> dus je moet eerst weer cd /pad/naar/map/waar/mijn/test/code/in/staat
<hannie> ja, dat klopt, maar bij het volgende commando krijg ik socketpolicy: Nestand of map bestaat niet
<hannie> *Bestand
<commandoline> klopt, omdat socketpolicy niet in /root staat
<commandoline> maar in de map van mijn testcode.
<hannie> ah, ik zal daar naartoe gaan
<commandoline> socketpolicy is trouwens alleen nodig in firefox, met chromium is het niet nodig
<hannie> hoe stap ik uit root?
<commandoline> exit
<commandoline> maar je hebt de root-rechten nodig om het socketpolicy-programma te draaien.
<hannie> dan kan ik toch sudo doen
<hannie> of moet ik socketpolicy verhuizen?
<commandoline> ja, alleen Ronnie deed het in zijn code zo
<commandoline> dus dat heb ik maar overgenomen :P
<hannie> ok, je ziet dat ik niet zo een terminalkenner ben
<hannie> Ik gebruik trouwens FireFox
<hannie> Ik ga het proberen
<commandoline> ik zie wel of het werkt
<commandoline> (nl, in #PyTest komt dan een bot binnen :))
<hannie> oki, eerst nog even een mailtje afmaken, daarna hoor je van me
<hannie> commandoline,  na "sudo ./socketpolicy.pl > /dev/null
<hannie> " krijg ik een knipperende cursor, verder niets. Is dat de bedoeling?
<hannie> Firefox kan geen verbinding maken met de server op localhost:8080.
<commandoline> hannie: dat eerste klopt
<commandoline> over dat tweede, draait server.py?
<hannie> oeps
<commandoline> oh wacht, dat gaf die foutmelding, toch?
<hannie> Ik moet even teruglezen
<commandoline> Iets met ImportError tornado.websocket?
<commandoline> in dat geval nl:
<commandoline> INSTALLATION:
<commandoline> - sudo apt-get install python-setuptools
<commandoline> - sudo easy_install tornado
<hannie> Heb ik allemaal gedaan
<hannie> Maar ik denk dat ik nogmaals python server.py moet uitvoeren
<commandoline> ok, probeer dat dan eerst maar
<hannie> oki
<commandoline> ook server.py zou trouwens alleen die knipperende cursor moeten geven.
<hannie> commandoline, de vraag is WANNEER ik server.py moet uitvoeren
<commandoline> dat maakt niet uit
<commandoline> je kan het zowel voordat als nadat socketpolicy draait starten
<hannie> Als ik eerst de opdrachten "Terminal 2" doe zit ik niet meer in de map met server.py
<commandoline> je gebruikt 2 terminals
<commandoline> in beide ga je naar die map
<commandoline> (cd /locatie/van/map)
<commandoline> en dan doe je in de ene socketpolicy
<commandoline> en in de ander server.py
<hannie> ok, ga ik doen
<hannie> In terminal 1 heb ik sudo ./socketpolicy.pl etc gedaan
<hannie> In terminal 2 python server.py. Dit geeft ImportError: No module named websocket
<commandoline> dan zul je nog een keer (derde terminal) het commando 'sudo easy_install tornado' moeten uitvoeren.
<commandoline> want blijkbaar is daar iets fout gegaan
<commandoline> en daarna kan je server.py starten opnieuw proberen
<hannie> ok zal ik nogmaals doen (wie weet :))
<hannie> Maakt het nog uit in welke map ik sta als ik install tornado doe?
<commandoline> nee
<hannie> Best match: tornado 1.0.1
<commandoline> prima
<hannie> We gaan vrolijk verder ;)
<hannie> Zelfde resultaat: ImportError
<commandoline> hmm, dan klopt die versie niet zie ik nu...
<commandoline> tornado 2 is al uit
<commandoline> vreemd dat 'ie de oude installeert
<hannie> Using /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7
<hannie> Processing dependencies for tornado
<hannie> Finished processing dependencies for tornado
 * commandoline moet nu gaan, tot zo/morgen
<hannie> ok, dan proberen we het nogmaals. Dag
<Rachelle> uitgewerkt :p
<leoquant> commandoline, ping
<leoquant> wat doet "tornado" precies?
<leoquant> (JFL)
<ronnie1> leoquant: tornado is een webframework/webserver die erg veel connectie tegelijk aan kan
<leoquant> ronnie1, bedankt dus geschikt internet relay chat bijv.
<ronnie1> erg geschikt ja
<ronnie1> dat is de reden dat ik die als test voor JFL gekoze nhad
<leoquant> blijft tornardo als een "server" op de achtergrond draaien/actief. of sluit het na sluiting connectie? (domme vraag)
<leoquant> dus na afsluiten chromium
<ronnie1> tornado zal (net als apache) gewoon blijven draaien op de server. Elke keer als er een request binnenkomt verwerkt hij deze en gaat daarna weer in IDLE
<leoquant> ok dank dan pak ik morgen mijn test laptop
<leoquant> en installeer de hap daar op
<leoquant> dat van jou moet daar ook nog op staan
<leoquant> ronnie1, nog 1 vraag
<leoquant> hoe positioneer ik icons links of rechts van een hoofdtitel, het is nu trial and error, en ik heb geen proeflezing button
<leoquant> op de wiki
<leoquant> iets met.>>float right?
<ronnie1> je bedoeld in wiki code?
<leoquant> ja
<leoquant> dus een attachment
<leoquant> .png
<ronnie1> weet ik zo niet uit mijn hoofd
<ronnie1> ben beter in HTML dan wiki syhntax
<leoquant> ok ik zoek dat uit op voorbeeld wiki's ツ
<leoquant> ronnie1, gesnapt nu.
<ronnie1> mooi!
<RawChid> In principe is dat ook HTML syntax :P
<RawChid> ||<tablestyle="float: right;"> Tekst aan de rechter kant||
<RawChid> Tekst mag ook plaatje, etc zijn
<RawChid> Oh, gesnapt nu :P
<RawChid> nvm
<leoquant> RawChid, toch bedankt. ik nam een wikipage van jou, ik viste uit hoe dat gaat
<RawChid> That's the way to lern
<ronnie1> Hallo Jurgentje
<Jurgentje> hoi
<ronnie1> nieuw in dit kanaal?
<Jurgentje> goh, niet echt... alleen niet echt actief
<Jurgentje> zit meestal op ubuntu-be
<ronnie1> oh, had je namelijk nog niet eerder gezien hier
<ronnie1> ah, een belg :D
<Jurgentje> :D
<ronnie1> Mocht je wat willen weten, of bij een project mee willen helpen, maar weet je niet waar of hoe, gewoon wat rondroepen hier ;)
<Jurgentje> :)
<ronnie1> Hey Gotiniens ;)
<Jurgentje> probleem is meestal omgekeerd... genoeg ideetjes, te weinig handen/tijd ;)
<Gotiniens> oi
<ronnie1> klinkt bekend Jurgentje
<OerHeks> softwarecentrum vol met oplossingen, voor problemen waar ik vaak nog nooit van gehoord heb.
<Jurgentje> :)
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-08
<Idroy> allo
<Idroy> hey
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-09
<leoquant> ah openteacher devs summit!
<leoquant> \o/
<commandoline> ja, we zijn nu compleet :)
<leoquant> naise ツ
<leoquant> mrgee er ook?
<leoquant> (van het forum)
<commandoline> nee, die is er niet.
<commandoline> was hij dat van plan dan?
<leoquant> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/etalage/openteacher-overhoorprogramma-voor-linux/msg746532/#new
<leoquant> niet erg duidelijk
<commandoline> volgens mij gaat het erover dat het team van Go for Africa binnenkort ermee aan de slag gaat?
<leoquant> ja dat denk ik
<CasW> Danke
<hannie> commandoline, ik heb nu Tornado 2.0
<hannie> Installed /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/tornado-2.0-py2.7.egg
<hannie> Processing dependencies for tornado
<commandoline> hannie: ok
<hannie> Dank voor de tip, nu kan ik verder
<RawChid> commandoline, hoe is de OpenTeacher DS ?
<commandoline> was leuk
<commandoline> veel gedaan ook
<RawChid> Cool, hebben jullie zitten coden?
<commandoline> nee, vooral brainstormen
<RawChid> Nice
<RawChid> Gaat veel makkelijker IRL he
<commandoline> hoewel, er is wel een bug gefixt geloof ik :P
<commandoline> ja, veel makkelijker
<RawChid> Mooi
<RawChid> Nog controversiele nieuwe idee-en? :P
<commandoline> nou, eerst maar 's uitwerken wat we al hadden :P
<commandoline> we denken aan een rolling release trouwens
<commandoline> controversieel genoeg :P?
 * commandoline is nu alle blueprints besproken blueprints op lp.net aan het updaten :)
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> Klinkt goed
<commandoline> je moet dit soort dingen echt vastleggen, anders begint de discussie volgende week weer opnieuw :P
<RawChid> Ja precies :)
<commandoline> OT 2.1 is nu ook uit, alleen de windows installer bleek nog een bug te hebben :P
<commandoline> Dus momenteel is 'ie exclusief voor Ubuntu :P
<Idroy> hallo
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2011-07-10
<Idroy> hallo
<leoquant> hee Idroy en hannie
<commandoline> hoi hannie
<commandoline> was het nou gelukt mijn JFL prototype te draaien?
<leoquant> Idroy, ik heb nog 1 icon nodig voor mwanzo in de nieuwe look
<hannie> commandoline, hoi, ik ga er nu meer aan de slag
<commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> dus als je tijd hebt.......: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<hannie> dag leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, mij lukte alles behalve tekst
<leoquant> inloggen ging goed
<leoquant> maar bij vraag en answer gebeurde er niets
<leoquant> (maar zit nu achter/voor een verkeerde compu)
<commandoline> hmm, ok.
<commandoline> ik herken het zo niet als fout ofzo
<commandoline> dus dat kunnen we een keertje bekijken als je wel achter die pc zit
<leoquant> commandoline, komen we nog eens op terug, ga ik eerst stug door met proberen
<leoquant> en idd ツ
<commandoline> lijkt erop dat het hannie gelukt is :)
<leoquant> mooi
<leoquant> heeft ssl via freenode nog invloed binnen JFL?
<hannie> ja, maar nu krijg ik dit: Connecting to the server... (Refresh if this takes too long.)
<hannie> The connection to the server was closed. Try reloading the page.
<leoquant> dat had ik dus ook
<commandoline> hannie: dan draait socketpolicy niet goed
<leoquant> exact the same
<leoquant> commandoline, daarom gebruikte ik chromium
<hannie> ai, ai, ai. Waarom lopen dingen nooit zoals ze moeten lopen. Maar ja, dit is een test, hè
<commandoline> leoquant: en toen werkte het ook niet?
<leoquant> nee
<commandoline> hmm, dat is vreemd...
<commandoline> zeker als er geen errors in de terminal zaten...
<commandoline> hannie: ja, en eindgebruikers hoeven het niet te installeren, dat scheelt ook :P
<leoquant> ツ
<hannie> maar moet ik nu iets aan socketpolicy doen?
<hannie> ik heb niet dev/null gedaan
<hannie> alleen server.py gestart
<commandoline> socketpolicy moet wel gestart worden
<commandoline> in een andere terminal
<commandoline> anders werkt het in firefox idd niet
<commandoline> (dan klopt het nog, tot zover :P)
<hannie> dat zal ik dan doen (had het niet goed gelezen!)
<hannie> Opnieuw dus
<leoquant> misschien moet dat in chromium ook wel
<commandoline> leoquant: nee, chromium ondersteunt standaard websockets
 * commandoline heeft dat getest
<leoquant> ja dat las ik
<commandoline> in firefox kan je ze trouwens aanzetten, maar ze staan standaard uit omdat ze onveilig zijn volgens mozilla
<commandoline> (hier staan ze dus aan :P)
<hannie> YES, gelukt in FireFox
<leoquant> verdorie
<leoquant> :P tot later ik moet dit even verwerken...:/
<commandoline> :P
<commandoline> hannie: komen al mijn berichten door?
<hannie> ja, het werkt! Hulde aan jou
<commandoline> mooi :)
<hannie> Zie je mijn berichte ook (in blauwe vak)
<commandoline> join #PyTest en #PyTest-klas even
<commandoline> blauwe vak, wat staat daar ook alweer in?
<hannie> nog 1 minuut, ok. Ik moet zo weg
<commandoline> (13:09:08) JFLbot-dev: lafeber-dumoleyn wrote: ok
<commandoline> ja dus :)
<commandoline> je kan dus ook inloggen via launchpad
<commandoline> mocht je dat willen :P
<hannie> Ja, dat werkt als je tenminste een LP-account hebt
<commandoline> idd :P
<commandoline> niet dat het momenteel veel uitmaakt
<commandoline> in de toekomst kunnen we rechten aan een launchpad-account koppelen
<commandoline> en er zelfs de IRC-nicknames mee ophalen voor de +v's.
<hannie> Ik wil graag verder testen vanmiddag of zo. Ben je er om ong. 16:30?
<commandoline> ik denk het wel
<hannie> dan zie ik je later
<commandoline> ok, doei!
<hannie> Hier ben ik dan met verdere vragen:
<hannie> Ik kan in het openingsvenster kiezen voor: inloggen als cursist of via LP
<commandoline> ja, momenteel komt dat op hetzelfde neer
<commandoline> het enige wat ik met de launchpad login doe momenteel is de gebruikersnaam uit launchpad halen
<hannie> Maar dan krijg ik geloof ik een ander venster
<commandoline> (dus als ik inlog (marten-de-vries op launchpad))
<hannie> even testen
<commandoline> dan krijg ik automatisc de gebruikersnaam marten-de-vries
<commandoline> en daarnaast kan ik de server zien of je ingelogd bent
<commandoline> dus er zijn rechten aan te koppelen
<hannie> Ik zit nu op localhost: poort/client
<commandoline> (je bent gegarandeerd de eigenaar van dat launchpad-account)
<commandoline> localhost:8080/client.html , idd
<commandoline> logout, rechtsbovenin
<hannie> Ja, je hebt gelijk, het is toch hetzelfde
<commandoline> hannie: moet je nog zien dat het prototype los van IRC werkt?
<commandoline> dan kan ik nl. de bot kicken in #PyTest
<commandoline> en dan zie je dat de webinterface blijft werken
<commandoline> voor bijv. vragen stellen
<hannie> even tot me door laten dringen wat je hier vraagt
<commandoline> ik zorg dat het IRC gedeelte van de bot wordt uitgeschakeld
<hannie> Maar we kunnen toch al communiceren via het web zonder irc nu
<commandoline> idd
<hannie> en je hebt die bot niet nodig?
<commandoline> dat kun je ermee bewijzen :P
<commandoline> klopt, let maar op :P
<commandoline> de webinterface werkt nu nog steeds
<commandoline> alleen komt 't niet meer op IRC terecht.
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> hallo
<Idroy> dinsdaf komt me tekentablet aan :-)
<Idroy> dinsdag*
<leoquant> Idroy, is u hier?
<Idroy> yep
<Idroy> nu wel :p
<Idroy> jij ook :P
<Idroy> ?
<leoquant> ff busy zeer sorry...:)
<Idroy> ok, np
<Idroy> waar had je me voor nodig btw?
<leoquant> thx
<RawChid> Dat verteld ie als is minder busy is denk ik :P
<RawChid> vertelt*
<Idroy> ye, naja even vertellen waarover hij me wil hebben kost minder tijd dan het er over hebben he
<RawChid> leo is een man he, en mannen kunnen geen twee dingen tegelijk
<Idroy> fair enough :P
<leoquant> <leoquant> Idroy, ik heb nog 1 icon nodig voor mwanzo in de nieuwe look
<leoquant> <hannie> commandoline, hoi, ik ga er nu meer aan de slag
<leoquant> <commandoline> ok :)
<leoquant> <leoquant> dus als je tijd hebt.......: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<leoquant> <hannie> dag leoquant
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> sure
<Idroy> ik kijk er wel naar
<leoquant> thx!
<Idroy> hey das zo'n afrikaanse boom
<Idroy> hmmm, ik krijg dinsdag me teken tablet... :), dus zorg ervoor dat ik dan ook nog wat te doen heb ;-)
<RawChid> Nice, je hebt er 1 gevonden die goed met Ubuntu overweg kan :)
<Idroy> yep :)
<Idroy> als het goed is moet ie het out of the box het doen
<leoquant> Idroy, kun je op de mwanzo wiki?
<Idroy> uhm... ik kan er op komen, maar verder niet volgens mij... ik kan niks toevoegen//veranderen
<leoquant> je kunt je abonneren
<Idroy> ik heb me geabonneerd
<leoquant> komt later wel
<Idroy> ok is goed
<RawChid> Idroy, hulp nodig met de wiki?
<Idroy> leo vroeg me of ik op de mwanzo wiki kon, en nu heb ik me geaboneerd
<Idroy> verder heb ik er geen hulp mee nodig... of iig geen problemen ermee
<RawChid> Dat is mooi
<Idroy> is het erg dat het wss niet helemaal een baobap boom wordt?.... of iig, biologisch gezien er niet op lijkt?
<Idroy> is bijna niet te doen op de manier hoe ik het nu doe, mss wil het als ik het teken (dus met zo'n tablet) dat het dan wel beter ga
<Idroy> gaat*
<Idroy> dus mss duurt het ff voordat ie klaar is :P
<Idroy> maarja... hoe dan ook wordt ie wel mooi denk ik :)
<RawChid> Ik denk zelf dat het niet heel veel uitmaakt
<RawChid> Laat je creatieve geest gaan en kom met een (of meer) voorstel(len) :)
<leoquant> ツ
<Idroy> ik kan iig wel even laten zien hoe ie er nu uit ziet... hij is nog helemaal niet af, er moet nog veel meer bij (qua takken enzo)
<Idroy> ook qua grootte en qua plaatsing moet ie nog verandert worden uiteraard
<RawChid> Laat maar zien joh
<Idroy> ok
<Idroy> komt er z.s.m. aan :)
<Idroy> http://ubuntuone.com/p/13kr/
<RawChid> Hehe
<RawChid> leuke eerste opzet
<Idroy> :)
<leoquant> yeah
<leoquant> fun!
<Idroy> :-)
<Idroy> hey
<Idroy> tot mijn verbazing schiet ik nog aardig op met mijn boompje :-)
<RawChid> Eens kijken hoeveel Jams we dit keer gaan houden
<RawChid> http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-global-jam-begin-september/
<Idroy> zo... ik ben weer een stuk verder, hij is nog niet af,,, maar wat vinden jullie ervan? http://ubuntuone.com/p/13mK/
<ronnie> Idroy: vraagje, waar is die boom-icoon voor bedoeld?
<Idroy> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-mwanzo-team
<Idroy> zoals ik al zei, hij is nog niet klaar
<ronnie> ik denk dat het leuker is als je de boom wat minder gedetailleerd maakt, maar dat is wel erg moeilijk
<Idroy> ik had een wat minder gedatailleerde
<Idroy> maar dat vond ik niet mooi
<Idroy> het is een klein beetje de bedoeling dat ie zoveel takken heeft
<Idroy> aangezien die het in het echt ook zoveel heeft
<RawChid> Ik vind hem nu veel mooier
<RawChid> Als ik em verklein in met zoomen in de browser ziet ie er nog steeds prima uit imho
<RawChid> Maar icon-grootte zou misschien minder takken mogen? Weet niet hoe dat eruit ziet..
<Idroy> RawChid, klopt, die vorige link die ik stuurde was ook nog niet af, deze ook niet, maar is wel verder
<Idroy> ok, ik zal morgen kijken met minder uitlopers
<RawChid> Ik vind met meer detail wel mooier op deze grootte :)
<Idroy> dit is 64 bij 64... http://ubuntuone.com/p/13mZ/ ik weet niet hoe groot dat launchpad icoon word als je hem daarvoor upload
<Idroy> ik denk eerlijk gezegd dat ie de taken wel nodig heeft
<Idroy> takken*
<Idroy> ik ga morgen even kijken of er minder takken in kunnen... ik heb nog wel deze eventjes gemaakt, IK WEET DAT HIJ NIET HELEMAAL GOED AANSLUIT ONDERAAN, ik weet niet wat ik er van moet vinden: http://ubuntuone.com/p/13mn/ en hier is de kleine (64 bij 64): http://ubuntuone.com/p/13mo/
<Idroy> RawChid, heb je ze gezien? :)
<RawChid> Ja, ik vind ze al mooi nu
<RawChid> Idroy^
<Idroy> welke vind je beter, die welke "zweven" of doorlopen?
<RawChid> Ik begrijp niet wat je bedoelt, heb je precies 2 plaatjes om te vergelijken?
<RawChid> Oh, de boom
<RawChid> ik snap het
<Idroy> bij de laatste twee plaatjes loopt ie door naar onderen toe
<RawChid> Pfff, ik weet het niet zo goed :P
<RawChid> Denk de eerste mooier, die zwevende
<Idroy> denk ik ook
<Idroy> Ronnie, wat vind jij?
<Idroy> ik ga er denk ik morgen wel weer even mee aan de slag :-)
<Idroy> ronnie, ik zag trouwens ook nog dat portal 2 nu de helft van de prijs is op steam, hij is nu dus 25 euro, dit is de laatste dag van de steam summer deals (duurt nog 20 uur, het gaat in amerikaanse tijd)
<ronnie> Idroy: ondersteunt steam toevallig ook voort ideal, of alleen nog maar credit card?
<Idroy> Ideal kan nu ook
<ronnie> oh geweldig, ga hem meteen aanschaffen
<Idroy> verstandig, het gaat wss wel weer een tijdje duren voordat ie deze prijs weer wordt
<Idroy> ik ga maar eens
<Idroy> cya later
<RawChid> Als je een keer wilt co-oppen moet je het zeggen
<RawChid> Portal 2 is geniaal
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-03
<RawChid> 17:45:50 < Luckiboy> Nu het nieuwe thema te kiezen is op de wiki, is het dan niet een mogelijkheid om iets van een topic te maken op het forum om (meer) testers aan te trekken?
<RawChid> Daar zou ik even mee willen wachten. Er zijn nog wat dingen die gedaan moeten worden.
<Luckiboy> Oke, prima
<RawChid> Als die af zijn wil ik graag 'openbaar' hulp vragen
<RawChid> Anders krijgen we feedback over dingen die al op mijn TODO-lijstje staan zeg maar
<Luckiboy> Ik snap het
<Luckiboy> Dat is ook vrij irritant
<locodir-user> Hey, iemand aanwezig?
<Luckiboy> hallo locodir-user
<StefandeVries> Hallo locodir-user.
<StefandeVries> !over locodir-user
<MwanzoBot> locodir-user, meer informatie over wat wij hier doen, kan je vinden op deze webpagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo
<OerHeks> :-)
<locodir-user> nice, dank je
<OerHeks> Wat doe je zelf allemaal met linux, locodir-user?
<locodir-user> Om eerlijk te zijn heb ik het net pas gedownload, ik hoopte wat ervaring te krijgen door n beetje te experimenteren en groepsprojecten te doen
<locodir-user> ik ben zo trouwens terug
<Sandhog> Ben ik weer
<StefandeVries> Welkom terug. :)
<Luckiboy> Ah, wb Sandhog :)
<Sandhog> Alles goed?
<Luckiboy> Het gaat hier prima
<Luckiboy> Al iets in gedachten, Sandhog, nu je naar de wiki hebt gekeken?
<Sandhog> ik ben nu het IRRSI artikel aan het lezen
<Sandhog> irssi''
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-04
<Gast> hallo
<Gast> corewillem
<leoquant> die zit in ubuntu-nl Gast
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-05
<leoquant> hallo
<StefandeVries> Goedemorgen.
<leoquant> ah, de muzikant is aanwezig
<leoquant> hoe is het met de bot StefandeVries ?
<StefandeVries> Niet meer aan gewerkt.
<StefandeVries> Conservatorium gaat even voor.
<leoquant> terecht
<StefandeVries> En de verhuizing 10 juli.
<leoquant> nou sterkte en fun de komende tijd
<StefandeVries> Dank je. :)
<StefandeVries> Zal goedkomen :)
<leoquant> ツ
<leoquant> hee Thomas_de_Graaff hous going?
<RawChid> Goede avond
<leoquant> hallo RawChid
<RawChid> Dag leoquant
<Thomas_de_Graaff> hoi leoquant
<Thomas_de_Graaff> avond RawChid
<RawChid> Dag Thomas!
<Thomas_de_Graaff> leoquant, heb je wel eens gehoord van deze melding: #ubuntu-nl-stichting l ntcslk :MODE cannot be set due to channel having an active MLOCK restriction policy
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik wou even controleren of de invites voor de vergadering van de stichting straks goed staan.
<leoquant> ja mlock zet via chanserv alles modes op slot/vast
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Gebeurt dat automatisch?
<leoquant> dus nieuwe modes kunnen niet na een mlock worden "gezet"
<Thomas_de_Graaff> ik wou het volgende commande gebruiken om de lijst met invites te zien: /mode <#channel> +I
<leoquant> nee, feitelijk kan dat de founder
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Dat ben ik, en ik heb niks gedaan met mlock...
<leoquant> dat is raar te noemen...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, als founder moet je dan een lock ook weer kunnen weghalen neem ik aan?
<leoquant> ik weet wel 1 ding
<leoquant> dat is dat freenode niet gek is op +i en +s
<leoquant> (soort policy)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ik zie al wat het probleem was... Ik tiepte +l ipv. +I
<leoquant> daarom heb ik de chanserv guard nu actief bij/onder ubuntu-nl-leiding, een kanaal wat we nauwlijks gebruiken
<leoquant> ok Thomas_de_Graaff
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Die hoofdletter i is in mijn document niet echt te onderscheiden van een l...
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik kom trouwens niet meer in ubuntu-nl-leiding, dus die guard werkt waarschijnlijk. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Iets te goed wellicht... ;)
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff: probeer eens leiding kanaal via /msg chanserv invite #ubuntu-nl-leiding
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, ik ben nu uitgenodigd. :)
<leoquant> dan zou de guard je moeten binnen laten :) :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ja, dat werkt. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moet ik dat iedere keer doen, of onthoudt ie dat?
<leoquant> voor alle mee lezers dat kanaal gebruiken we heeel weinig
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff: elke keer dat intypen afaik
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, dan zal ik dat eens noteren.. Raar, xchat is net gecrashed..
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Eerste keer ooit geloof ik.
<leoquant> opzich ook gek idd....
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Na mijn laatste updates krijg ik veel foutmeldingen.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Zal wel weer goedkomen met de volgende updates verwacht ik.
<leoquant> hmmm, na kernel updates?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Owja.. dat kan ook nog de oorzaak zijn. Ik zal de oude kernel weer eens gaan gebruiken dan.
<leoquant> er waren erg veel kernel updates lately
<leoquant> (12.04)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik gebruik idd. 12.04.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Even rebooten. :)
<leoquant> je mode(s) in stichting staan goed
<leoquant> ik kom er niet in
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ow, kan beter niet gaan rebooten, er loopt een backup.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ok, prima dan.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Ik hoop dat de rest er wel in kan, want soms wordt de boel gereset.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Maar goed, volgens mij staan de invites er nog in.
<leoquant> anders +i met de hand
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Yep.
<leoquant> even naar de tuin
<leoquant> tot later
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Even iets anders, we hebben een eerste overleg gehad met Nllgg/NLUUG/HCC/T-Dose/Ubuntu NL om te gaan samenwerken bij het organiseren van een event in 2013
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, lekker weer idd.
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Laters.
<RawChid> StefandeVries: Thomas_de_Graaff; ik heb weer een poging gedaan om een datum van de Global Jam te krijgen, maar die is nog steeds nit bekend
<RawChid> Gaan wij nu voor onszelf een knoop doorhakken?
<RawChid> Mijn agenda wordt steeds voller
<RawChid> Oh, heb em nu toch
<RawChid> 19:23:05 < czajkowski> September 7 - 9th Ubuntu global Jam
<RawChid> 19:23:08 < czajkowski> RawChid: there you go
<RawChid> Thomas_de_Graaff: jij had de vorige keer iets geregeld bij TCCN, zou dat weer een optie zijn?
<Thomas_de_Graaff> RawChid, misschien wel, hangt er vanaf of er een vrijwilliger is. Ik kan je de contactgegevens wel doorgeven?
<RawChid> Ook goed
<RawChid> Als jij het wilt regelen mag ook hoor :P
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Nou, ben met genoeg dingen bezig. Vond het wel prettig dat jullie het hebben opgepakt. :)
<Thomas_de_Graaff> Moment, zoek ik even het mailadres van de contactpersoon.
<RawChid> Prima, dan doe ik dat wel
<leoquant> ik wil ook zeker meehelpen hiermee
<RawChid> Kom je ook JAM-en/
<leoquant> er zijn versch. opties
<RawChid> Het kon misschien ook wel bij Ronnie thuis. Als dat groot genoeg is, en hij er tijd voor heeft.
<leoquant> irl of virtueel
<RawChid> IRL sowieso, virtueel moeten zien of dat werkt
<leoquant> ik zou virtueel niet willen uitsluiten, maar irl is niet leuker
<leoquant> niet=veel
<leoquant> (freudiaanse verspreking/vertikking)
<RawChid> Haha, eens
<RawChid> Mijn vorige keer probeerde we ook contact te houden.
<RawChid> Maar ik vond dat toch wel lastig
<RawChid> Als je met mensen aan het praten bent, om dat IRC erbij te houden
<leoquant> ja
<RawChid> Eerder af en toe een update in dit kanaal
<leoquant> offtopic: Thomas_de_Graaff vanaf volgende week ben ik foetsie.( voor de logs: vakantie)
<OerHeks> is er gene int JAM session kanaal?
<leoquant> 10 juli is even mijn laatste meeting
<Thomas_de_Graaff> A, goed om te weten leoquant
<leoquant> Thomas_de_Graaff: net als vorig jaar dus
<RawChid> OerHeks: volgens mij wel
<RawChid> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Q3._Do_you_meet_in_a_specific_place.2C_or_just_talk_on_irc.3F
<RawChid> Dat is dan dus het kanaal #ubuntu-locoteams
<OerHeks> Er kan ook live uitgezonden worden natuurlijk, als dat zinvol is.
<RawChid> Zou kunnen
<RawChid> Ik heb er niets op tegen, maar da dat zelf niet oppakken
<RawChid> da=ga
<leoquant> ja commandoline heeft zoiets gedaan ooit
<commandoline> Dat was Dooitze
<leoquant> was geen global jam trouwens
<leoquant> o dooitze idd
<commandoline> het is op zich wel leuk, maar wel veel gedoe voor wat je ervoor terugkrijgt.
<leoquant> ja, maar dat geldt voor bijdragen aan ubuntu zowiezo toch? :)
<commandoline> Als je van plan bent om discussies of andere langere gesprekken te doen is het misschien wel de moeite waard.
<leoquant> conference-like settings
<RawChid> Zelf heb ik 'betere' dingen te doen
<RawChid> Eerst maar es locatie. En dan regelen(misschien voorbereiden) wat we ongeveer gaan doen.
<leoquant> locatie=key
<commandoline> ja, dat heeft iets meer prioriteit :P
<OerHeks> Huiskamer?
<OerHeks> of locatie 2013?
<RawChid> Nou, niet mijn kamer, die is te klein
<leoquant> OerHeks: barbecue buiten? :)
<OerHeks> Nou , mijn huiskamer is niet al te groot, doch wel geschikt vind ik. internet, gratis parkeren ..
<RawChid> Ik zou zeggen, regel het!
<RawChid> OerHeks
<RawChid> Jij zit in de randstad, lijkt me een prima 2e locatie
<OerHeks> misschien meerdere huiskamers? verspreid over het land?
<OerHeks> jups
<RawChid> Tuurlijk, maar je begint bij 1
<RawChid> Hoe meer, hoe leuker. Ik ben nu al met 1 bezig. Ga zelf niet bezig met andere plekken in het land
<RawChid> Dit soort dingen moeten wel proactief opgepakt worden
<OerHeks> Oke, dan is 1 plek nog in het noorden ideaal.
<RawChid> Friesland/Groningen zit ook wel een kluitje Ubuntero's ;).
<OerHeks> Het zou leuk zijn, als de 3 punten in het logo precies de locaties weergeven op een kaartje.
<RawChid> Haha, zodat we een mooie Circle of Friend op de kaart van Nederland kunnen projecteren :-D
<OerHeks> Pakkend idd.
<StefandeVries> Sorry, ik was even afwezig.
<RawChid> Foei!
<StefandeVries> RawChid: lijkt me prima om een datum te prikken.
<RawChid> Ik heb ook al iets op het forum gezet
<RawChid> StefandeVries: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org/ubuntu-nl/ubuntu-jam-september-2012/msg829227/#new
<StefandeVries> Ik heb de Doodle ingevuld; ik ben er zaterdag wel, voor de zondag weet ik nog niets zeker.
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid> Kom je ook naar Nijmegen OerHeks?
<OerHeks> Nou, ik wou op het forum toevoegen dat Haarlem als 2e locatie mogenlijk is. misschien dat je die poll dan kan aanpassen, nog duidelijker.
<RawChid> Sorry, moet zo weg
<StefandeVries> Er kunnen ook twee losse Jams worden georganiseerd.
<RawChid> Je mag natuurlijk ook een nieuw topic voor/over Haarlem starten. Dat lijkt mij makkelijker
<RawChid> BBL!
<OerHeks> Nou, dat lijkt me dan weer onhandigjes.
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-06
<RawChid> 12:38:07 < Luckiboy> Wat heb ik toch een lui leventje, ik hoef (nog) niks te  doen voor MwanzoBot en/of RawChid :)
<RawChid> Vraag jij hier nu om werk? :P
<timo^> ja
<timo^> hij gaat taarten bakken
<Luckiboy> Ik stem voor
<Luckiboy> :P
<RawChid> Bij Ubuntu is ALTIJD wel wat te doen ;)
<RawChid> Maar taart klinkt ook goed
<timo^> !vote gaat Luckiboy taarten bakken voor RawChid?
<timo^> :P
<Luckiboy> Nee, ik spaar MwanzoBot
<RawChid> Waar heb ik dat aan te danken? :P
<RawChid> Ik vind het prima hoor, daar neit van.
<timo^> !taart
<StefandeVries> Oh, moet ik een !taart in MwanzoBot zetten?
<RawChid> Ik heb alleen appeltaart
<Luckiboy> En ik wil het serveren
<timo^> StefandeVries: moet je eens !kindercola in -offtopic proberen
<Luckiboy> :)
<StefandeVries> Had ik al gezien ja.
<RawChid> Had je dit nog gezien Luckiboy: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/Documentatieteam/Status
<Luckiboy> Gedeeltelijk, niet helemaal doorgelezen
<timo^> die batterij-indicator van KDE klopt ook van geen kant zeg
<timo^> twee streepjes van de zes is 50%
<UndiFineD> hallo
<MichaelTel> Goedemiddag
<StefandeVries> Hallo MichaelTel
<Nlinux> ff\
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-07
<leorandje> hi
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2012-07-08
<leoquant> hi UndiFineD
<MichaelTel> Het is even wennen dat WeeChat :)
<leoquant> MichaelTel: weechat via ssl : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1080903/
<leoquant> sasl is nog fijner, gaat via een scriptje
<leoquant> http://www.weechat.org/files/doc/devel/weechat_user.en.html#irc_sasl_authentication
<MichaelTel> Tjonge, wat een boel info zeg ;)
<Cees> RawChid, nog nieuws over het nieuwe wiki thema?
<RawChid> Goede morgen
<RawChid> Cees: nee, ik ben er nog niet mee bezig geweest
<Cees> RawChid, Goede middag. ok. als je hulp kan gebruiken of iets overnemen....
<Cees> vraag was niet bedoelt om te pushen maar ben  wel enthousiast om het nieuwe thema te gaan gebruiken. :)
<RawChid> Ik denk dat ik vandaag wel wat ga doen
<RawChid> Is niet zoveel werk
<RawChid> Waarom staat er op de websites trouwens altijd © 2010 in de footer?
<RawChid> Waarom 2010...
<commandoline> je moet daar het jaar/de jaren kiezen waarin je het gepubliceerd
<commandoline> en volgens mij is het in de EU niet eens verplicht, je hebt toch wel copyright...
<RawChid> Maar onze 'website' en het forum etc, worden toch bijgehouden...
<RawChid> Ik ben gewend gewoon het huidige jaar er neer te zetten
<RawChid> Voor dynamische sites
<Luckiboy> Dat doe ik ook op mijn eigen site, gewoon het huidige jaar
<RawChid> Ik voor bijna alle sites die ik ooit heb gebouwd, ook voor klanten zoals webshops
<commandoline> Eigenlijk zou je dan weer (in de VS) alle jaren moeten vermelden waarin je je werk hebt 'gepubliceerd'.
<commandoline> In de EU (of iig in NL) heb je gewoon copyright op wat je maakt, of je het er nou onder/boven zet of niet.
<RawChid> Ahzo
<RawChid> Nu wil ik ff vervelend doen
<RawChid> Waarom staat er 2010? ;)
<commandoline> geen flauw idee :P
<Luckiboy> Omdat het in NL toch niet uitmaakt ;)
<Luckiboy> (gokje)
<RawChid> Op dit moment staat nml 2010 hard coded in de footer van de wiki. Daarom kwam ik erop
<Luckiboy> In het oude (huidige) thema staat 2004-2011, als je dat bijwerkt naar 2004-2012 in het nieuwe thema?
<RawChid> Dat lijkt me wel goed
<RawChid> Dan maak ik er 2004-date('Y') ofzo van :P
<commandoline> :P
<Luckiboy> Of anno 2004 :P (hoef je het ook niet bij te werken)
<commandoline> ja, maar het is weer twijfelachtig of dat geldig is :P
<commandoline> haal het gewoon weg, probleem opgelost :P
<Luckiboy> :P
<RawChid> Ik vind het trouwens sowieso raar dat er in ONZE footer staat © 2010 Canonical Ltd
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu is een trademark van Canonical...
<RawChid> Ja, maar dit gaat om onze gemeenschap
<RawChid> wiki, forum etc. Daar doet Canonical toch niet veel aan
<Luckiboy> Dat is waar
<Luckiboy> Maar de footer is volgens mij gewoon standaard voor de sites van alle locale Ubuntu gemeenschappen
<Luckiboy> Hmm, niet dus
<RawChid> Volgens mij niet
<RawChid> Dat mogen we zelf bepalen
<Luckiboy> http://ubuntu-es.org :P
<Luckiboy> De eerste site die in me op kwam, gelijk bingo, geen standaard footer dus
<RawChid> Luckiboy: weet je zo wat voor resolutie jouw netbook ongeveer heeft?
<Luckiboy> 1024x600
<RawChid> Ack
<Luckiboy> Ack?
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> :P
<RawChid> Maar dan nerdier
<RawChid> Luckiboy: zit je nu toevallig op die netbook?
<RawChid> Kijk aub eens op http://ubuntu-nl.org/ Daar loopt het logo denk ik ook iets uit de header
 * commandoline zit op een netbook
<commandoline> logo zit keurig in de header
<RawChid> Ook bij breedte van ongeveer 999 px?
<RawChid> Bij mij in Firefox niet namelijk
<commandoline> dan niet idd
<commandoline> oh wacht, dat is standaard nu de launcher niet meer inklapt...
<commandoline> die heb ik standaard hier op wel inklappen staan.
<Luckiboy> RawChid, nu zit ie niet goed, op http://ubuntu-nl.org
<Luckiboy> Het streepje van de D van Nederland valt er af
<Luckiboy> In het logo
<Luckiboy> Op het forum staat ie wel goed
<RawChid> OKe, thnx
<RawChid> Ik test nu met een browser van 980px breed. Dat vind ik wel klein zat
<commandoline> op een netbook moet je gewoon je launcher inklappen :P
<commandoline> anders is zelfs 960px nog te klein (gebruik ik op m'n eigen website)
<RawChid> Hm, oke
<RawChid> Weet je een richtlijn qua breedte commandoline?
<RawChid> Ik deed vroeger meestal 1000px
<commandoline> nou, die 960 komt uit een CSS-framework dat ik gebruik (grid system)
<commandoline> dat was altijd genoeg, maar nu gooit Ubuntu roet in het eten met die launcher
<commandoline> dus óf opmeten wat er overblijft met launcher, of gewoon iets tussen die 960-1024.
<commandoline> ook afhankelijk van hoe belangrijk de zijmargin is voor het design van de site.
<commandoline> maar een echte richtlijn ken ik verder niet...
<RawChid> Ja, wanneer er net een paar pixels wegvallen lijkt me geen probleem
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-02
<leoquant> hallo commandoline
<leoquant> of JF :)
<leoquant> L
<commandoline> hoi leoquant
<leoquant> commandoline, gebruik jij een irc bouncer?
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-03
<Luckiboy> Hoi danilorahanra.
<danilorahanra> Hallo
<danilorahanra> is er iemand
<danilorahanra> ?
<Luckiboy> Top.
<Rachelle> ja hoor :)
<Luckiboy> Ja, ik.
<Luckiboy> Wat zou je graag willen weten, danilorahanra?
<danilorahanra> Ik zou graag willen weten hoe ik lid kan worden van de Ubuntu Gemeenschap
<Luckiboy> In wat voor opzicht?
<Luckiboy> Meehelpen?
<danilorahanra> In het opzicht van het ontwerpen van het besturingssysteem
<danilorahanra> Ubuntu heeft een visie waar ik wel wat in zie
<danilorahanra> En ik heb erg veel respect voor de mensen die werken bij de Ubuntu gemeenschap
<danilorahanra> Ik zelf zie een toekomst in Ubuntu
<Luckiboy> danilorahanra: Met het ontwerpen/programmeren van het besturingssysteem houden we ons bij Ubuntu NL niet zo mee bezig, uitgezonderd van vertalen.
<danilorahanra> Waar houdt Ubuntu Nederland zich mee bezig
<danilorahanra> ?
<Luckiboy> Neem eens een kijkje op deze wiki pagina: http://wiki.ubuntu-nl.org/community/mwanzo/, hier staan (ongeveer) de onderdelen waar we ons mee bezig houden.
<Luckiboy> Het is eigenlijk vooral gericht op promotie en documenteren.
<Luckiboy> En vertalen.
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> Zou je mij
<Luckiboy> Zou je mij...? ;)
<danilorahanra> informatie kunnen geven waar ik dan heen moet om lid te worden van het ontwerpen
<danilorahanra> van Ubuntu
<Rachelle> Zeer waarschijnlijk zal je de engelstalige IRC chat moeten hebben
<danilorahanra> waar kan ik dat vinden
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat je dan het beste naar #ubuntu-artwork kan gaan, maar dat is inderdaad internationaal (= engelstalig).
<danilorahanra> kan wel engels
<danilorahanra> dus is geen probleem
<danilorahanra> ;)
<danilorahanra> maar zou je me de link kunnen sturen naar #ubuntu-artwork
<Luckiboy> Dan kan je het team aanspreken in #ubuntu-artwork, en vragen of je wat voor ze kan doen. :)
<Luckiboy> Het IRC kanaal is dat.
<Luckiboy>  /join #ubuntu-artwork
<danilorahanra> is er iemand op dat kanaal
<danilorahanra> er is niemand online erop
<Luckiboy> Niet?
<danilorahanra> ja
<danilorahanra> er is niemand online op dat kanaal
<Luckiboy> Ik denk dat je het verkeerd hebt getyped.
<Luckiboy> Ik zit er nu in, ik zie jou niet.
<danilorahanra> ik zal effe opnieuw doeb
<danilorahanra> zit erin
<Luckiboy> Yep, succes zou ik zeggen. :)
<danilorahanra> thx;)
<danilorahanra> er  reageerd niemand op dat kanaal
<danilorahanra> raar
<Luckiboy> Dan zijn ze even bezig/weg, denk ik.
<danilorahanra> oke dan probeer ik het later wel
<danilorahanra> trouwens
<danilorahanra> en jullie zijn toch ook bezig met het vertalen enzo
<Luckiboy> Klopt.
<danilorahanra> met een vertaalmachine ?
<Luckiboy> Dat gebeurt via launchpad: http://launchpad.net
<danilorahanra> zal het effe bekijk moment
<danilorahanra> ..
<Luckiboy> Of preciezer: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-nl
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> interesseant
<danilorahanra> Heeft ubuntu mwanzo team een hoofkantoor in NL ?
<Luckiboy> Nee, we communiceren via IRC.
<danilorahanra> Oke
<danilorahanra> dus gewoon thuiswerk
<Luckiboy> Klopt.
<danilorahanra> best wel cool
<danilorahanra> Ik ben zelf zo een microsoft type
<Luckiboy> Het is ook niet echt werk, meer een vrijetijdsbesteding.
<danilorahanra> Oke
<danilorahanra> maar is dat ook zo met artwork
<danilorahanra> als je lid bent van Ubuntu artwork
<Luckiboy> Ja, het is allemaal vrijwillig.
<danilorahanra> oke, want ik heb al heel veel ontwerpen gemaakt voor een nieuwe Ubuntu
<Luckiboy> In de Nederlandse community dan, de krachten van Canonical worden wel betaald.
<danilorahanra> Ik noem het ook wel Ubuntu Blue
<danilorahanra> Maar voor het Mwanzo team wordt het nog beter werken met een visie van Ubuntu die iets uitgebreider wordt
<Luckiboy> Hoe bedoel je?
<danilorahanra> Ik bedoel dat ik een visie heb die ik wil delen met Ubuntu. Stel dat Ubuntu de interesse heeft in die visie en het gaat realiseren dan wordt het voor jullie als vrijwilligers
<danilorahanra> beter werken
<danilorahanra> Ik bedenk voor alles wat Ubuntu nu heeft een manier om het allemaal compacter te houden
<danilorahanra> En gebruikvriendelijk en makkelijk
<Luckiboy> Daar werken ze al aan. :)
<danilorahanra> weet ik hoor
<danilorahanra> maar die kennis moet je wel blijven vernieuwend
<danilorahanra> verniewen bedoel ik
<Luckiboy> Er komen ook steeds nieuwe ideeën vanuit de gemeenschap.
<danilorahanra> snap ik ook wel hoor
<Luckiboy> Ik zeg het alleen maar. ;)
<danilorahanra> met zo een grote gemeenschap heb je ook veel ideeen
<danilorahanra> en dat is alleen maar goed
<danilorahanra> Maar de vraag die ik aan jou of u wil stellen is of Ubuntu al het centrum is van alle kleine stukjes software?
<Luckiboy> Zeg maar jou. :)
<danilorahanra> oke
<Luckiboy> Ubuntu is een project, het gebruikt meerdere stukjes software tot één geheel (het besturingssysteem).
<danilorahanra> en dat maakt het verschil van windows
<Luckiboy> En aan sommige van die software werken ze zelf, aan andere totaal niet (kijk naar firefox).
<danilorahanra> Maar denk jij dat als Ubuntu een besturingssysteem gaat bouwen die het centrum gaat vormen van alle kleine stukjes software het dan afdwaald van waar ze zich op focussen?
<Rachelle> ja. De kracht van Linux is juist die groepjes die zich specialiseren en samenwerken
<Luckiboy> Een beetje wel, dan raak je namelijk gedeeltelijk het idee van vrije software kwijt.
<danilorahanra> oke. Maar wat is positie van Ubuntu? En wil Ubuntu windows verslaan?
<danilorahanra> Ik snap het nu helemaal
<danilorahanra> dat Ubuntu een besturingssysteem is die zich focust op de vrijheid van de gebruikers
<Luckiboy> Het is Linux, en vrijheid is de filosofie van Linux.
<Luckiboy> Dat is het idee er zo'n beetje achter.
<danilorahanra> wacht effe zeg je nu dat ubuntu eigenlijk linux is
<danilorahanra> of een soort linux?
<Luckiboy> Linux gebasseerd.
<danilorahanra> oke
<Luckiboy> Dus de kern is Linux.
<Rachelle> Ubuntu is een Linux distrobutie
<danilorahanra> oke
<Rachelle> Net als Red Hat, Suse, Debian, Android (van de telefoons), etc
<danilorahanra> Ik wil jullie graag mijn idee uitleggen in 1 zin en wil weten wat jullie ervan vinden. Alleen kunnen jullie beloven dat jullie het niet ontwikkelen
<danilorahanra> ?
<Rachelle> Ik heb mijn handen al vol aan mijn werk en mijn eigen framework
<danilorahanra> oke dat is een bevestiging van ja
<danilorahanra> ik bedoel dat jullie niet mijn idee stelen
<Luckiboy> Van mij uit ook een ja.
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> Oke ik heb een nieuwe Ubuntu bedacht dat de vrijheid van gebruikers niet beperkt maar dat oneindig veel vrijheid biedt aan gebruikers
<danilorahanra> Het gaat om een Besturingssysteem waar gebruiker zelf bepalen hoe hun besturingssysteem eruitziet en wat het belangrijkste is
<danilorahanra> Je moet het zien als een leeg schilderij dat heeft Ubuntu ontwikkeld
<danilorahanra> En de gebruiker is de schilder die de lege pagina inricht
<danilorahanra> Kijk naar alle andere besturingssystemen daar is alles al ingesteld als je een account maakt
<danilorahanra> En dit maakt dat de nieuwe Ubuntu zich onderscheid van andere besturingssystemen
<Rachelle> Op zich een leuk idee, maar er is een reden waarom er zoveel verschillende "smaken" Linux zijn.  Juist om de reden wat jij nu noemd
<danilorahanra> Maar wat het is als je inlogt heb je de pagina die je zelf inricht
<danilorahanra> Verder heb je nieuwe tabs
<Luckiboy> Iemand die alles van tevoren wil instellen, gebruikt meestal een mini cd oid.
<danilorahanra> dat zijn zeg maar kleine blokjes onderaan het beeldscherm
<Rachelle> of gebruikt Arch of zo
<Luckiboy> Rachelle: idd.
<Rachelle> of Gentoo
<danilorahanra> Maar ik bedoel kijk nu naar windows 8
<danilorahanra> daar staan alle apps helemaal al klaar
<danilorahanra> maar is dat wat de gebruiker wil
<Luckiboy> Ja, maar Ubuntu of enige andere Linux distro is geen Windows, hè. ;)
<danilorahanra> dat snap ik wel
<danilorahanra> hoor
<danilorahanra> en dat onderscheid het weer van windows
<Rachelle> danilorahanra  juist om dit zijn er verschillende distrobuties van Linux die onderling ook prima samenwerken.  De buntu's (ubuntu/kubuntu/lubuntu/etc) richten zich juist op het publiek dat klik klik klaar wilt hebben
<danilorahanra> juist
<danilorahanra> precies wat je zegt
<danilorahanra> en daar zorgt de nieuwe Ubuntu voor
<Rachelle> Voor de mensen die alles willen kunnen instellen zijn er al de distrobuties Gentoo/Arch/Slackware/etc.
<Rachelle> Of bijvoorbeeld als je echt stabiliteit wilt (servers ed) heb je bijvoorbeeld Debian.  Loopt achter met de software, maar rocksolid
<Rachelle> Wil je het nieuwste van het nieuwste?  Kijk naar fedora
<Rachelle> Onder water zijn ze aan elkaar gelijk.  Alleen de doelgroep is anders
<danilorahanra> Maar Rachelle weet je wat het is ik vind dat je teveel moet navigeren
<Rachelle> teveel navigeren?
<danilorahanra> Ja
<Rachelle> in welke trant?
<danilorahanra> Ik bedoel je moet teveel klikken om iets te openen. Behalve met Ubuntu
<danilorahanra> Verder is dit het geval met alle andere besturingssystemen
<danilorahanra> Maar ik kan het niet helemaal goed uitleggen aan jou en luckiyboy
<danilorahanra> Omdat het via een chat is
<danilorahanra> in het echt zou ik jullie meer kunnen tonen
<Rachelle> onder windows geef ik je volledig gelijk.  Maar Ubuntu?      Windows-toets=>typen=>enter
<Luckiboy> Je kan een illustratie maken, en dat op de artwork mailing lijst gooien. :)
<danilorahanra> Nee ik bedoel met Ubuntu is het makkelijker
<danilorahanra> :)
<danilorahanra> Daarom kies ik Ubuntu boven Windows
<Rachelle> me to.  Al is het voor mij vooral de vrijheid, stabiliteit en geen gezeur dat ik voor Linux kies
<danilorahanra> En wat het is Ubuntu moet ervoor zorgen dat iedereen ontdekt dat Ubuntu beter is dan Windows
<Rachelle> Ik kom nog uit de tijd dat je de drivers zelf moest compileren voor oa wifi
<danilorahanra> Windows gebruikers moeten overstappen naar Ubuntu
<danilorahanra> Dat is erg irritant
<Luckiboy> danilorahanra: Daar zorgen loco's voor. :)
<danilorahanra> ow dat wist ik niet
<Luckiboy> loco = local community
<danilorahanra> Dat vindt ik best wel interessantt
<danilorahanra> kan ik daar lid van worden
<Luckiboy> Die geven promotie aan Ubuntu.
<Rachelle> de grootste manko waarom mensen windows gebruiken komt op 3 dingen neer :  gewenning/onwetendheid,  de koppelverkoop met nieuwe pc's,  en belangrijk : dat veel software niet cross platform is
<Luckiboy> Kom eens langs op ons forum anders: http://forum.ubuntu-nl.org
<danilorahanra> Ik zou wel willen werken aan de promotie van Ubuntu
<Rachelle> 1e wordt langzaam beter, 2e komt hopenlijk ook eens verandering in.  3e kunnen we weinig aan doen
<Rachelle> al begint het wel te komen met wine dat beter wordt,  grote software bedrijven waaronder valve (steam!) die naar Linux komen, etc
<Luckiboy> danilorahanra: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-nl-promotie
<danilorahanra> Maar rachelle ik ben benieuwd of Ubuntu dit Windows kan verslaan http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwj2s_5e12U
<Luckiboy> Je kan ze contacteren en vragen of ze nog plaats hebben.
<danilorahanra> Dit was de bedoeling die ik voor Ubunty had
<Rachelle> dat tekenen of die reclame?  Beiden kunnen ze hoor
<Rachelle> ken je dit gezegde? "First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win."
<Rachelle> Linux zit in de 3e fase
<danilorahanra> weet ik
<danilorahanra> Je moet eerst de klappen ontvangen waardoor je sterker wordt en daarna zul je er sterker uitkomen
<danilorahanra> Tekenen
<Rachelle> Dit alles kan onder Linux hoor.  no problem
<danilorahanra> maar Ubuntu is dus eigenlijk sterk door alle partijen
<danilorahanra> die ze hebben
<Rachelle> Ubuntu is sterk omdat ze zich op de grote massa richten. Dat is hun doelgroep.  Linux is altijd al dominant geweest op allerlei plekken behalve de desktop
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> Maar ik ga lid worden van Ubunt promotie team
<danilorahanra> Want ik weet zeker dat Ubuntu de 1e plek zal veroveren vroeg of laat
<Rachelle> Ubuntu geen idee. Linux (whatever welke distro)  zeker
<Rachelle> de smartphone markt heeft Linux al veroverd
<danilorahanra> Alleen rachelle ik heb het gevoel als of alle technologie bedrijven zich meer gaan focussen op touch
<danilorahanra> en niet meer op de pc
<Rachelle> Het gaat de mensen achter Linux ook niet om Microsoft verslaan.  Het gaat ons om software maken waar we ons zelf goed bij voelen.  Het stijgende marktaandeel is een leuke bijkomstigheid
<Rachelle> mwah niet alle.  Touch en spraakbesturing worden belangrijk dat zeker
<Rachelle> echter PC's zullen zeker niet verdwijnen
<danilorahanra> oke want dat lijkt er steeds meer op
<danilorahanra> Maar Rachelle werk je ook aan vertaling
<Rachelle> er is een groot verschil tussen media consumptie en media productie.  Het eerste (jan met de korte achternaam)  gaat inderdaad steeds meer richting tablets, smartphones, etc
<Rachelle> Het 2e absoluut niet
<Rachelle> Nee. Ik ben zo dyslectisch als maar kan. Geen goed idee dus.  Ik schrijf zelf wel open source software
<danilorahanra> oke
<Rachelle> PC's zullen wel terug gaan naar de positie van werkpaard
<danilorahanra> denk ik ook
<danilorahanra> maar ik heb het gevoel dat de pc een minder belangrijke rol speelt in de toekomst
<Rachelle> maar zeker niet verdwijnen.   Ik werk zelf in de SAAS-business btw
<Rachelle> klopt.  Een stuk minder belangrijk, maar het zal niet verdwijnen
<danilorahanra> dat geloof ik wel
<danilorahanra> Maar ik denk dat linux zich meer moet focussen op de pc omdat de concurrentie nu bezig is met touch
<Rachelle> Linux is van alle markten thuis hoor. pc's, servers, touch apparaten, embedded (oa routers), super computers, etc
<Rachelle> juist door die groepjes die samenwerken is dat mogelijk
<Rachelle> Je hebt bijvoorbeeld het kernel team die kernel onderhoud.  Het team die aan Xorg en Wayland werkt (het deel dat voor de GUI zorgt),  Je hebt een groep die aan Gnome werkt, je hebt een groep die aan KDE werkt, etc.   En afhankelijk van de doelgroep en het doelapparaat pak je de software bij elkaar die je nodig hebt
<Rachelle> In dat opzicht is Linux net lego. Met de losse stukjes bouw je wat je wilt hebben
<Rachelle> En juist door deze flexibiliteit kan Linux draaien op een apparaat met nauwelijks CPU kracht en nauwelijks ram tot aan een super computer waar je U tegen zegt
<danilorahanra> oke
<Rachelle> bijvoorbeeld windows kan dat absoluut niet
<danilorahanra> dat klopt
<danilorahanra> maar linux is niet echt een organisatie
<Rachelle> Nope.  Het zijn allemaal losse teams die samenwerken
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> het is echt interessant
<danilorahanra> linux
<Rachelle> Linux heeft zelfs al deze planeet verlaten :p
<danilorahanra> Ik zou super graag aan Linux willen werken en aan Ubuntu
<danilorahanra> haha
<Rachelle> er rijd namelijk een robotje op Mars
<danilorahanra> hahaha
<danilorahanra> cool
<Rachelle> en de software van het ISS
<danilorahanra> Maar een vraag want werk jij bij Linux ofzo of
<danilorahanra> ?/
<Rachelle> ik? nope
<Rachelle> Ik werk bij een software bedrijf die veel open source software gebruikt
<danilorahanra> Waar werk je dan
<Rachelle> u
<Rachelle> Bij de software ontwikkelaar Unixerius
<danilorahanra> Waar werkt u dan
<Rachelle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV_mSNI_b8Q
<Rachelle> u was een copy fout ;)
<danilorahanra> oke ik zal effe kijken
<danilorahanra> moment..........
<Rachelle> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpbFMhOAwE
<Rachelle> (how Linux is build)
<danilorahanra> Maar waar jij werkt wat is dat eigenlijk
<Rachelle> We doen detachering en software ontwikkeling
<Rachelle> het laatste deel vooral websoftware
<danilorahanra> oke
<Rachelle> hoi leoquant
<Rachelle> we hebben bijvoorbeeld in de laatste paar jaar al een paar patches ingediend voor PHP en phpBB
<danilorahanra> oke
<danilorahanra> cool
<Rachelle> en ik heb mijn eigen framework onder beheer onder de LGPL 3 licentie
<danilorahanra> Zou ik kunnen soliciteren bij unixerius
<Rachelle> wat kan je dan allemaal?
<Rachelle> voor het bedrijf waar ik werk is open source geen doel he.  Het is gewoon een middel
<danilorahanra> Ik heb zelf heel veel interne kennis van software
<danilorahanra> En verder ben ik goed in de engine van software en nog veel meer
<Rachelle> maar goed we zijn over dat offtopic het raken.  kom daarvoor ff prive
<danilorahanra> hoe bedoel
<danilorahanra> je
<danilorahanra> ??
<danilorahanra> maar ben ik wel geschikt voor unixeres
<Rachelle> geen idee. ligt eraan wat je kan en of we uberhaupt plek hebben nu
<danilorahanra> oke
<Rachelle> ik heb je net even prive aangesproken. Zie je chat client
<danilorahanra> ja
#ubuntu-nl-mwanzo 2013-07-05
<leoquant> Fermata, veel netsplits via freenode?
<Fermata> Ja, freenode heeft weer last van DDoS.
<Fermata> In #archlinux gingen net 500 mensen in een keer eruit.
<leoquant> vakantie tijd
<leoquant> lol
<Fermata> Maar dan niet als netsplit, maar allemaal als connection reset.
<Fermata> *VOP*
<Fermata> Channel vol met part messages. :P
<leoquant> zozo
<leoquant> pittig
<leoquant> goed weekend
<Fermata> Wel grappig om te zien.
<Fermata> Jij ook. :)
